# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Living in the woods/The Bare Wilderness Numptys!

## troutndeer

What would you take with you if you were going to live in the woods for a year? Try to limit your self to two trips into your camp bringing only 35 lbs of gear or less each trip.

On my first trip I would bring
3 pairs of camo pants
10 pairs of socks
8 t-shirts
1 flanel shirt
1 jacket
1 pair of shoes(id be wareing boots)

1 magnisium fire starter
1 eastwing ax

trip 2
light pan set
15 pairs underware
springfield m6 scout rifles
lee loader with componets for reloading ammo
glock 22 pistol and 75 rounds of ammo
ruger single six revolver and 500 rounds of ammo.
my leatherman
sog folding knife
glock fixed blade knife
wind-up raido
backpacking sleeping bag
tarp 
flashlight/bat
folding saw
folding spade
rope and cord
fishing gear
water bottle
I would be in the sierras around 4,500 feet elevation and build a good dome shelter with a small fire pit inside.

I have allways wanted to do this but have only made it a month in the wild.

----------


## wareagle69

look up www.aloneinthewilderness.com  then read the book and but the video. it is the most inspiring story i have evr seen.

----------


## criticalmass

why limit to 35 lbs. per trip and how much does trip 2 weigh?

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> look up www.aloneinthewilderness.com  then read the book and but the video. it is the most inspiring story i have evr seen.


Oddly enough, one of the local PBS stations just aired this this past weekend.  I was riveted (and not just a bit jealous...)  I wasn't aware that there was a book, but I'll be looking for that soon...

----------


## wareagle69

i first saw it on pbs also, it was one of their most succsefull programs in the history of pbs, i firt watched it about 3 yrs ago, over and over and over, then i bought the book and video. maybe try www.pbs.org and then look it up alos called one mans wilderness.

----------


## FVR

Now I know what you're talking about.  I also watched it years ago, PBS was having a money drive and this is what they were showing.  For a donation you would get the dvd set.

Guys a workhorse.

----------


## wareagle69

very inspiring old timer at 52 he wwnt to twin lakes alaska built his cabin and lived there alone until he was 86. thats 34yrs of primitive skills folks.

----------


## Strider

If I were going to do this for this long, I wouldn't care how much stuff I took... of course, I can only take so much, but I wouldn't put a limit on it...

----------


## rusty_oxydado

Troutndeer;
  I commend you in your list, I am sure you thought heavilly on the list of items you chose to pack through the brush. 
  Writing from the school of experience, I am sure you will have many things on your list you can well do without, and maybe replace with such luxury items like spice, salt, and emergency rations to hold you over till you can build up a ready local supply of food to hold you over to spring break up.
  By the time you walk your way into where you will have your camp, you will well be feeling every ounce in your pack, and as such you will rethink your logic several times before you reach your camp site.
  I am not sure, but why have 3 knives? I have a pocket knife with three blades. If you are going to be in the brush for only 1 year why would you want to have a loader and all the supplies to make your own shells? I commend you in doing your own reloading, but a box of 20 rounds should be more than enough to hold you over unless you are a very poor shot.
  I would have my reservations in having a side arm, this is only my thing, but if it is for protection, something big bad and nasty coming after you where you would need the pistol, you may want to rethink stepping up from a .22 to something with a good magnum kick to it. I packed a .357 mag. in the brush of Alaska, and I still felt naked, when I had a cow moose take exception with me. In that situation a .22 would only make the animal even more mad.
  I can see you spent some time in deciding what you would need to pack into the brush with you, maybe you need to load your back pack and take it for a walk, sort of getting it to load right, or call it a test run.
  A dome shelter is a good strong shelter to choose, I have made my share.
  After making mine, I took time to excavate from the inside to put the floor well below the frost line banking the dug dirt around the sides of the dome for additional insulation.
  Before taking the plunge, make some pratice runs, you will surprise yourself in things you will learn.

----------


## HOP

I think that I would take some tools (saw, axe etc) and a lot of rice and some vegtable seeds and a few esentials like salt , some thing to take big game a rifle would be nice but a bow would work and some snares . I know that some of these things could be foraged or made in the wild but starting with quality items don't hurt.

----------


## Adrian

This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me

----------


## Sarge47

> This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.***********com Thanks for any information you can give me


You're going out into the wilderness carrying practically nothing  for a month in Northern Canada without knowing much of anything about wild foods, right? :EEK!:    That is most unwise.  Why in the world do you want to do that?  Are you trying to compete with Les Stroud & Bear Grylls for a Discovery slot? :Confused:   I guess we could call it "Stupidman!" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SOE digital

Here's 15 things I'd take.
No guns. Guns are for pussies.

Here we go, in no set order:
* Leatherman multitool (or similar brand)
* Good gortex boots with gortex socks.
* Gortex jacket
* Petzl headlamp
* 1 hoochie
* At LEAST 6m of paracord
* Flint striker
* Bottle of antiseptic
* My army canteen with messtin
* Talcom powder (you know, baby powder). Stops you from getting trench foot.
* two pairs of cloths. One to keep dry, one to wear when it's wet.
* Boomerang
* Kuhkuri (gurkha blade)
* A roll of wire (for snares etc)
* My 75L rucksack

That's about it. I could survive on that, piece of piss.

----------


## Sarge47

> Here's 15 things I'd take.
> No guns. Guns are for pussies.
> 
> Here we go, in no set order:
> * Leatherman multitool (or similar brand)
> * Good gortex boots with gortex socks.
> * Gortex jacket
> * Petzl headlamp
> * 1 hoochie
> ...


Sorry for the earlier rant, SOE, these guys just sound like a couple of "numptys" to me! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FVR

I guess we are witnessing what is worse than the "backpack survivor."

Throw in at least a wool blanket, flint and steel, and a canteen with a canteen cup.

At least that.

----------


## FVR

Many a child journeys

this high to be different.



To get from here what their natures

couldn't get them below.



lt comes to nothing.



Can't cheat the mountain, pilgrim.

Mountain got it....






Mountain's got its own ways.

----------


## spiritman

> This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me


I think you guys will have a blast! I'm pretty jealous actually. Don't listen to the bum nay-sayers, and don't let them scare you off, as they will be enthralled by any updates you can give us. I think it's a great idea and only wish i could go along. just look around the site I'm sure you'll find what the wolf pack (what we call ourselves) can offer.

----------


## Sarge47

> I think you guys will have a blast! I'm pretty jealous actually. Don't listen to the bum nay-sayers, and don't let them scare you off, as they will be enthralled by any updates you can give us. I think it's a great idea and only wish i could go along. just look around the site I'm sure you'll find what the wolf pack (what we call ourselves) can offer.


Spiritman please don't encourage these guys.  They are obviously ill-prepared to go out in the woods of Northern Canada for 30 days with very little in the way of equipment or knowledge. :EEK!:    This is like taking a survival course backwards and having a novice start out with the final exam as their 1st test!  I, for one, will NOT be going to their web-site, :Mad:   although it does bring up one question:  If all they're taking is the clothes on their back and a knife, who's running the web-cam? :Confused:

----------


## owl_girl

> This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.***********.com Thanks for any information you can give me


What do you know about wild foods so far? I know a little about plants but I dont know what all grows in that area.

----------


## spiritman

> Spiritman please don't encourage these guys.  They are obviously ill-prepared to go out in the woods of Northern Canada for 30 days with very little in the way of equipment or knowledge.   This is like taking a survival course backwards and having a novice start out with the final exam as their 1st test!  I, for one, will NOT be going to their web-site,  although it does bring up one question:  If all they're taking is the clothes on their back and a knife, who's running the web-cam?


It's something they are excited about, and if they really are gonna do it then they had better do a good job of it. We aren't gonna make them NOT go sarge, so we should do all we can to help. I think you could give them some really good advice and they are going to need it. They had better post us as a source! lol but seriously they ARE actively trying to prepare, thats a good sign. It's not like they are my age and ADD with A $1000 knife and think they are invincible. We could AT LEAST give advice about what cloths and knives, and to have some way to make an sos signal other than fire for someone watching for it. 

Do you have any of your constructive advice? I am interested in what you would tell them.

----------


## SOE digital

I don't want to come across as negative, but I think these guys are getting in way over their head.

----------


## spiritman

I just did a just a little, you? 

And yeah it is over their heads but they aren't making you do it, they have the guts themselves. When they get back I will want to hear everything they did, kinda live vicariously through them. They should keep a log so they remember it better.

THERE WILL BE TWO OF THEM!!! They will be able to do things that one person could only dream of attempting. like having one person work on shelter while the other guy AT THE SAME TIME WILL BE LIGHTING THE FIRE and cooking the squirrel they smacked on their way out. 

food is easier with two ppl, you can double team rabbits and squirrels and water fowl, even fish!

I think it will be tough for them, but they can handle 30 DAYS on "tough" as long as they are also on "careful". It's possible to go weeks without food, but I would bet on them getting some. They can learn to make a good shelter easy enough, and fire without matches, boil water in anything that can hold it and some things that can't!

All in all I like the idea, whatever ridicule I get for it. The only problem I see is actually if one or both of them get hurt how are they gonna let someone know to save their butts?

----------


## Sarge47

> Have you guys visited their site ?


I have, Their site explains that neither of these two guys have had any survival training and they're leaving everything at home, including their brains, except for their clothes, knives, and obviously their web-cam. :Mad:

----------


## Sarge47

> It's something they are excited about, and if they really are gonna do it then they had better do a good job of it. We aren't gonna make them NOT go sarge, so we should do all we can to help. I think you could give them some really good advice and they are going to need it. They had better post us as a source! lol but seriously they ARE actively trying to prepare, thats a good sign. It's not like they are my age and ADD with A $1000 knife and think they are invincible. We could AT LEAST give advice about what cloths and knives, and to have some way to make an sos signal other than fire for someone watching for it. 
> 
> Do you have any of your constructive advice? I am interested in what you would tell them.


I would tell them to stay home until they have taken survival training!  Spiritman I am truly dissapointed in you!  Survival is not some game or new extreme sport to play on days you are bored with life in general.  IT IS A MATTER OF LIFE & DEATH!!!  By encouraging them you are, in a way, enabling them; this makes you somewhat responsible should anything happen to them.
Here's another fact that you've obviously overlooked.  Since these guys, by their own admission on their web-site are "know-nothing nimrods", the odds of them getting into trouble and needing rescue are greatly increased.  If RickSAR is lurking about maybe he'll read this and join in; but as any SAR guy can tell you, not only does it cost a lot of $$$ to rescue people, sometimes rescue people lose their lives in the process.  For people to knowingly place themselves in this situation is reckless, foolish, inconsiderate, & immature to say the least, no matter how old they are!  I would prefer NOT to be given any credit on this, thank you very much! :Mad:

----------


## trax

I don't know where in the wilds of northern Manitoba exactly you're going there Adrian, but it's about as wild as it gets. Ask Marcraft, he lives there, I grew up there. People can, and often do, die from hypothermia in northern Manitoba in October. Let me repeat that...they die.The thing about being dead is it's so hard to get over. You don't know what you're doing, learn first. SOE...guns are for pussies? I'd like to see you go toe to toe with a black bear. Every resource is exactly that, a resource, if these guys want to run off into the wilds to check out their testosterone, I think maybe they should try something really close to home first.

----------


## trax

are with the guys who have to go out and drag these guys sorry butts or carcasses back out of the wilds of Northern Manitoba. Every helicopter ride is a risk in that part of the world.

----------


## Sarge47

Jon Krakauer, author of the book:  "Into Thin Air", which became a TV movie and is being redone, BTW; also wrote a book titled "Into the Wild".  It's a fascinating story about how a young man, inspired by Jack London, went out into the wilds of Alaska with nothing but the clothes on his back and a bag of parched corn...his lifeless corpse was discovered at his campsite months later.  However this man obviously suffered from a diminished mental capacity!  Awhile back three mountain climbers tried to summit Mt. Denali, I believe it was, forsaking most of their equipment.  These three guys were very experienced climbers.  Rescue teams found the body of one of the men in a snow cave and no trace of the other two.  The motto is:  "BE PREPARED"!  Even the simplest Boy Scout knows that one! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spiritman

Look guys, even though it is a wild idea, we aren't going to persuade them from going. So If you guys DON'T want to pitch in and help, WHEN YOU COULD ACTUALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE NOW, fine sit back and lay off them. But that's disappointing Sarge. You really could help these guys out but They may have been driven away already, good job  :Smile:  

Also, if you read their website you will see that they ARE training, and that's what their web cam is for, not for bringing with, thats ridiculous. They have MONTHS to prepare and show us how they are doing as they learn.

As for them being know nothing nimrods. They don't have any SURVIVAL training! You know, the 72-hours-to-get-out-or-get-found crap! Not a lack of experience in the woods. They both know how to find animals to eat, they want to know about other available food sources.

For once we can teach someone who REALLY needs it NOW, and all you do is say not to enable them. It's pretty sad your not willing to help out. Yeah lets just sit back and let them die, let's try out this not being responsible thing! That's something to be proud of! I can see it now, what it'll be like in November... "look at those guys that died! They even asked me for help once. HA HA HA I could've shared some simple info right there that would've helped them out but I didn't want to be responsible for their deaths. I sure told THEM what's what!" 

We can do that show! Ya know the one where we go back and show what they SHOULD HAVE DONE instead of telling them something now that could save their lives! We could make a ton of money on their tragedy! Too bad they have to screw up for us to benefit, but collateral damage is inevitable...

These guys could succeed and I want to give them some help that they are ASKING FOR! We can step up and help out or sit back and watch as they die. Do YOU realize how serious this could really get? They could die from the simplest thing they don't know. things that you guys do. You guys who have more experience than I do know that it is possible for ppl to survive, and that knowledge is key. You could be killing them by not taking some responsibility.

What are you even here for? Isn't there a thread about this? Doesn't it involve learning usually? Or Being ready for when tshtf at teotwawki? Extreme cases no? Well this is something you fogies could be good for. 

This is ridiculous, is this all the the 'wolf pack' has to offer? We sit back and dissect what could be a success? GO F*CK*NG FIGURE!

----------


## HOP

It is a poorly thought out plan and counting on advice from some anonamus advice off the enternet show they need to get some forgiving experience before they take the plunge to the big leagues. That guy in Alaska had fod but died of malnutrition because he was eating the wrong tubars.

----------


## Sarge47

> Look guys, even though it is a wild idea, we aren't going to persuade them from going. So If you guys DON'T want to pitch in and help, WHEN YOU COULD ACTUALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE NOW, fine sit back and lay off them. But that's disappointing Sarge. You really could help these guys out but They may have been driven away already, good job  
> 
> Also, if you read their website you will see that they ARE training, and that's what their web cam is for, not for bringing with, thats ridiculous. They have MONTHS to prepare and show us how they are doing as they learn.
> 
> As for them being know nothing nimrods. They don't have any SURVIVAL training! You know, the 72-hours-to-get-out-or-get-found crap! Not a lack of experience in the woods. They both know how to find animals to eat, they want to know about other available food sources.
> 
> For once we can teach someone who REALLY needs it NOW, and all you do is say not to enable them. It's pretty sad your not willing to help out. Yeah lets just sit back and let them die, let's try out this not being responsible thing! That's something to be proud of! I can see it now, what it'll be like in November... "look at those guys that died! They even asked me for help once. HA HA HA I could've shared some simple info right there that would've helped them out but I didn't want to be responsible for their deaths. I sure told THEM what's what!" 
> 
> We can do that show! Ya know the one where we go back and show what they SHOULD HAVE DONE instead of telling them something now that could save their lives! We could make a ton of money on their tragedy! Too bad they have to screw up for us to benefit, but collateral damage is inevitable...
> ...


Knock it off dude!  Your getting angry over something silly!  I will not, absolutely refuse to enable someone to go out and not only endanger their lives, the lives of the SAR people that very well may have to go out and look for them, but also the poor example that they're setting for easily-impressed people like yourself!  If you don't like my opinions, don't ask for them.  I gave them the best advice that I could..."Learn from the Experts before you go!"  Any Survival instructor would tell them the same thing.  Listen to me Spiritman, I can't say this too many times:  "Survival is NOT fun and games; it's literally life or death!"  It's totally irresponsible to deliberately put yourself in the face of danger!  I visited their web-site and have a new title for it:" 2 guys, 2 knives, 0 brains!"  If we've run them off it's only because we didn't tell them what they were hoping to hear.  And "72 hour survival" is NOT crap dawg.  If I've offended you then live with it, survive it! :Mad:

----------


## spiritman

> Knock it off dude!  Your getting angry over something silly!  I will not, absolutely refuse to enable someone to go out and not only endanger their lives, the lives of the SAR people that very well may have to go out and look for them, but also the poor example that they're setting for easily-impressed people like yourself!


lol who says someone won't know exactly where they will be? They don't want to die just as much as you don't want to help them out. Which you probably already have btw.

And I'm NOT going to do this, even though I would love to. I can't afford to be away from home for that long. And I would bring a bunch of things if I was going for a month. That they are only bringing a knife is a bit over the top.




> If you don't like my opinions, don't ask for them.  I gave them the best advice that I could..."Learn from the Experts before you go!"  Any Survival instructor would tell them the same thing.


I DO like your opinion, and I have it now thanks. In this case I do think it's good advice, but why not give them some other tips? If you have already given all the advice you can, fine but I really doubt it. 

That's what they were asking for, so they can be as prepared as possible. They haven't gotten any professional survival training. So what? Can't learn on their own? They are going to a specific area, so they can focus what they learn about. They can train with locals who know the area. 




> Listen to me Spiritman, I can't say this too many times:  "Survival is NOT fun and games; it's literally life or death!"  It's totally irresponsible to deliberately put yourself in the face of danger!


And yet we all like survival shows anyways...




> I visited their web-site and have a new title for it:" 2 guys, 2 knives, 0 brains!"  If we've run them off it's only because we didn't tell them what they were hoping to hear.  And "72 hour survival" is NOT crap dawg.  If I've offended you then live with it, survive it!


Didn't actually mean crap, I refer to everything I don't want to go into detail about as 'crap'. I have a 72 hour kit a lot like one of the ones in 98.6 degrees.

Even if they don't post anything anymore, they can still read what we have posted and be getting your advice.

----------


## trax

Telling them how ridiculous their plan is...was helping. I don't think they should not go, I think they should learn something about the environment and what they need to do and go prepared. If I see someone teetering on the edge of a bridge I'm not going to make the assumption "well, I can't talk you out of jumping so I might as well sit back and watch you splatter"

Not trying to pick on you, but really that guy's plan is no plan.

----------


## spiritman

> Telling them how ridiculous their plan is...was helping. I don't think they should not go, I think they should learn something about the environment and what they need to do and go prepared. If I see someone teetering on the edge of a bridge I'm not going to make the assumption "well, I can't talk you out of jumping so I might as well sit back and watch you splatter"
> 
> Not trying to pick on you, but really that guy's plan is no plan.


Don't worry nobody seems like they are picking on me, I just think we could help. it would be like giving your jumper a parachute so they enjoy the whole ride and can live to jump again. Maybe with their own parachute.

Who knows, maybe someone could get them to bring more gear, but i don't think they would change their minds. They DID ask for food tips though so they can check out the related threads.

----------


## Sarge47

> lol who says someone won't know exactly where they will be? They don't want to die just as much as you don't want to help them out. Which you probably already have btw.
> 
> And I'm NOT going to do this, even though I would love to. I can't afford to be away from home for that long. And I would bring a bunch of things if I was going for a month. That they are only bringing a knife is a bit over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO like your opinion, and I have it now thanks. In this case I do think it's good advice, but why not give them some other tips? If you have already given all the advice you can, fine but I really doubt it. 
> 
> That's what they were asking for, so they can be as prepared as possible. They haven't gotten any professional survival training. So what? Can't learn on their own? They are going to a specific area, so they can focus what they learn about. They can train with locals who know the area. 
> ...


What you've posted here makes me feel better dude, however I've gone one step further and e-mailed my opinions to Adrian directly.  Guess I'm not the "By and shyful" type huh? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick-SAR

Having trained the RCMP in Northern Manitoba a number of years ago in search and rescue, in my experience you will probably will meet some of my students after a very short time - 30 days or less if you try this using your list.

If you really are considering this adventure I would suggest you take a month and try it.  I would bet your list would totally change after that.

If you do try it I would strongly suggest you invest (or rent) a Personal Locator Beacon (PLB) from a sporting goods outlet (they are approved in Canada as well as the US).  Cost is somewhere between $600 to $1,000. If some of my friends have to look for you the PLB will give them a good location where to look (within a few miles or so depending if you have a gps built in or not) - providing you activate it.

A new Beacon system is going on line in November that is Private.  It is also satellite based and is projected to cost $149 plus about $9 per month.  It has a number of options such as it you can send a message to your friends and family by email that you are OK and your location.  It also will send your location every 5 min as you travel (for 24 hours then you have to reset it) plus a 911 emergency call button.

Rick G

www.SearchAndRescueTraining.com

----------


## Adrian

I thought this was a survival site! What do i need all these thing you seggest for.
*The leatherman tool*- I have a knife, the other tools can be made out of wood or bone, the saw would be handy but not nessary.
*Paracord*- Rope can be made from many plants like cattails or stinging nettle
*Flint striker*- I have been quite succesesful at lighting a fire with my knife and a rock
*Bottle of antiseptic*- For cuts and burns i can use the sap from the blisters of a white spruce tree. Mix it with cattail fluff and i have a bandaid
*Army canteen*- We can make containers from folded birch bark
* Talcom powder (you know, baby powder). Stops you from getting trench foot.- I have had trench foot and it sucks! but you can make an atiseptic soap from wood ash, animal fat and pine needles. This will stop it.
*two pairs of cloths*- that would be nice but if you have a shelter you can take off your clothes and dry them by the fire
*Boomerang*- how about making a rabbit stick with my knife
*Kuhkuri (gurkha blade)-* I will have a knife
A roll of wire (for snares etc)- Wire would be nice but you can make snares from pine roots. We have also had some luck with deadfall traps
*My 75L rucksack*- I wont have anything to put in it.

I know it wont be easy but others have walked into the bush with nothing and survived

I thank you for your suggestions but i think i can do it!

----------


## FVR

What kind of knife you have?  I make fires with the back of my knife but it's a home made out of an old file.  Most modern manuf. knives don't spark due to low carbon in the steel.

Since you are new here, you don't know me, my idea of a flint striker is a piece of rock and piece of steel.   Usually my knife.

You seem to know more than you are letting on from your first post.

Good luck.

----------


## SOE digital

_ Have you guys visited their site ?_ 

I did. It's ****ing ugly.
They really need to get someone good to do their site  :Wink:

----------


## Adrian

Hi FVR

Thanks for your response. I have an Ontario Knife which is similar to a Ka-bar, It is made from 1095 High carbon steel. I started this project im May and have spent alot of time trying to learn as much as i can. It is a dream of mine to do this, and will do everything i can to make it a sucess. I am interested in learning more because a month is a long time to eat the same thing everyday.

----------


## Adrian

Hi SEO

What is the problem with my site? I would like to make it better if you have some ideas.

----------


## SOE digital

The site is just ugly over all. Just looks tacky. The graphics are low quality. The navigation buttons on the left side or hidious. The colour scheme is worse. The fonts are far from original and very boring. Over all, it looks like the offspring of MS Paint and notepadd  :Wink: 

Oh, and that list of gear I made wasn't directed at you. It was for the original poster. You've come in and hijacked his thread, and then assumed what I posted was for you. It wasn't

_ I thought this was a survival site! What do i need all these thing you seggest for._ 

Yes, you thought right. It is a survival site. All those things I've listed are ****ing handy when it comes to living in the wild. Something, judging by your attitude and some of your stupid comments, you know nothing about. Once again, the list wasn't directed at YOUR needs. You want a thread about yourself? Then go start one. Don't hijack someone elses threads mate.

----------


## Sarge47

> I thought this was a survival site! What do i need all these thing you seggest for.
> *The leatherman tool*- I have a knife, the other tools can be made out of wood or bone, the saw would be handy but not nessary.
> *Paracord*- Rope can be made from many plants like cattails or stinging nettle
> *Flint striker*- I have been quite succesesful at lighting a fire with my knife and a rock
> *Bottle of antiseptic*- For cuts and burns i can use the sap from the blisters of a white spruce tree. Mix it with cattail fluff and i have a bandaid
> *Army canteen*- We can make containers from folded birch bark
> * Talcom powder (you know, baby powder). Stops you from getting trench foot.- I have had trench foot and it sucks! but you can make an atiseptic soap from wood ash, animal fat and pine needles. This will stop it.
> *two pairs of cloths*- that would be nice but if you have a shelter you can take off your clothes and dry them by the fire
> *Boomerang*- how about making a rabbit stick with my knife
> ...


Yes Adrian, this is a survival site.  Mark that down on your piece of birchbark!
You say you and your buddy are going into the Canadian wilds to live off the land for 30 days.  You say you're not taking any food or water with you, therefore I 'm assuming that you're planning on some organic method of filtering water and making a cup to drink it out of.  Because this is a "Survival Site" it informs people on how to survive life or death situations.  Here's the 1st rule..."NEVER DO STUPID THINGS!"  Cody Lundin, Dr. Ron Hood, J. Wayne Fears, & Mors Kochanski would disagree with you, and they are a lot more qualified than you for that sort of thing.

My main problem here is I see no preparations being made for when things go wrong!  The motto of any true survivalist is "Be Prepared".  If you read the threads here regarding people being attacked by bears, moose, and a Wolverine you might want to think about that.  It is my opinion that what you are planning on doing is highly dangerous and irresponsible.  You've violated the 1st law of Survival.  You're DELIBERATELY putting yourself in harm's way to follow some dream of yours.  Sounds pretty self-centered to me, just hope it doesn't turn into a nightmare!  Oh, and I've never lived in Canada so I know nothing about the edible  flora & fauna growing there, however, if you're ever down in my neck of the woods in early april we can hunt Morels together!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   p.s.:  Heres an old saying that I'm really quite fond of:  "You can't tell a fool anything, but a word to the wise is sufficiant"  Believe it or not, I am praying for your safe return.

----------


## Sarge47

> Hi FVR
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have an Ontario Knife which is similar to a Ka-bar, It is made from 1095 High carbon steel. I started this project im May and have spent alot of time trying to learn as much as i can. It is a dream of mine to do this, and will do everything i can to make it a sucess. I am interested in learning more because a month is a long time to eat the same thing everyday.


1095 is a good quality steel but rusts easily in wet climates.  D2 is stronger and resist rusting better.  Ontario makes the RAT-7, which you may or may not be talking about, in both! :Cool:

----------


## Adrian

We are spending time learning the skills we think we will need. As far as water, we ar plannng to boil the water using birch containers and hot rocks. And we have built a few Atlatl's and have been practicing with them to not only hunt but also defend ourselves. We have a friend who is a flint knapper and we are trying to learn enough to make simple arrowheads. We have bought a few of Ron Woods videos and have learned alot from them. We are dooing what we can to make sure we will succeed.

----------


## Sarge47

> We are spending time learning the skills we think we will need. As far as water, we ar plannng to boil the water using birch containers and hot rocks. And we have built a few Atlatl's and have been practicing with them to not only hunt but also defend ourselves. We have a friend who is a flint knapper and we are trying to learn enough to make simple arrowheads. We have bought a few of Ron Woods videos and have learned alot from them. We are dooing what we can to make sure we will succeed.


And what are you going to do if things go horribly wrong?  Is a slot on the Discovery Channel really worth all this? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SOE digital

A slot in Discovery Channel?
What, are they filming this crap?

----------


## Sarge47

> A slot in Discovery Channel?
> What, are they filming this crap?


Check out their web-site at www.barewilderness.com!  (I think that's right, if not your going to have to page back a bit and check it out.)  Brad Adrian says it all in his bio, which they have on both of them.  Also you can become a member of the bare wilderness team if'n you want.  Check out what they think are cool photos of themselves.  Also check out the downloadable videos of these guys prepping for their massive undertaking!  Look out!  Here come SURVIVALDUDES!!! :EEK!:   Forget Discovery Channel, put it on Jackass! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SOE digital

Well, if they do film it, how to they plan on lugging around so many batteries?

----------


## Sarge47

> Well, if they do film it, how to they plan on lugging around so many batteries?


I dunno, these guys are more arrogant than anything else.  They've ripped off info from Dr. Ron Hood.  They show a small survival kit on their web-site, but aren't going to take one even though they've obviously recommended it to others. :Confused:  

What steams me the most is that they think their limited experience qualifies them to know more than the experts.  Even Rick-SAR has told them their plan is unwise but they don't listen.  I do hope their life insurance is paid up, I'd hate to see Mrs. Adrian become a widow, least of all a poor one. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

What steams me the most is that the guys who have to track 'em and helicopter in to drag out their rotting carcasses don't get paid enough to have to put up with that crap. You wanna off yourself that bad Adrian? Where in Manitoba are you? Step in front of a mine truck. Guys, I'm not wasting any more time on this yo-yo.

----------


## spiritman

> Having trained the RCMP in Northern Manitoba a number of years ago in search and rescue, in my experience you will probably will meet some of my students after a very short time - 30 days or less if you try this using your list.
> 
> If you really are considering this adventure I would suggest you take a month and try it.  I would bet your list would totally change after that.
> 
> If you do try it I would strongly suggest you invest (or rent) a Personal Locator Beacon (PLB) from a sporting goods outlet (they are approved in Canada as well as the US).  Cost is somewhere between $600 to $1,000. If some of my friends have to look for you the PLB will give them a good location where to look (within a few miles or so depending if you have a gps built in or not) - providing you activate it.
> 
> A new Beacon system is going on line in November that is Private.  It is also satellite based and is projected to cost $149 plus about $9 per month.  It has a number of options such as it you can send a message to your friends and family by email that you are OK and your location.  It also will send your location every 5 min as you travel (for 24 hours then you have to reset it) plus a 911 emergency call button.
> 
> Rick G
> ...


Being able to send an email would be AWESOME!

----------


## FVR

Let's all just back up a little bit.

These two guys want to walk into the woods for 30 days.  They seem to have a little more info. than we first thought.

I won't look down on them as they are doing something that I had wanted to do some 24 years ago.  My plans changed when I joined the USMC, then when I got out life started.  I was at that point too involved with education, jobs, and woman to follow my dream.

Let's instead of slamming them, quiz the crap out of them instead.

Question #1.

What kind of clothes will you be wearing into the woods?  I hope you have thought about heat and cold, wet and dry.  Are you by chance thinking of any wool?  From exp., I can tell you,  wading a stream in Dec. in nothing but mocs, wool socks to my knees, wool leggins and a heavy wool shirt, I was wet yet warm.

Your thoughts?

----------


## Sarge47

Question #2:  One of you guys has made a serious blunder.  He's slipped and some how fell on his kife, cutting himself deeply in the thigh and into the main artery there.  His blood is pumping out, you're a hundred miles from any people anywhere, what do you do? :Confused:

----------


## wareagle69

being from northern canada myself let me lend my opionion 

  1st-do not go w/o a map and compass(it's not cheating)
  2nd- learn how to use map and compass
  3rd- in the fall there are presious few wild edibles to be found- i consider my self an amateur on this subject but it is my favorite hobby.
  4th-october? prime rut and hunting season.
  5th don't be silly bring someway to purify water if you don't poison youself trying to identify wild edibles you may make yourself extremely sick how will you get out

  6th and most important notify the ministry of natural resources of your plans and also a trsted family member. where you plan to insert your destination time frame and extraction point.

 as many of you who know me on this site know my motto,

   always be prepared.

 you guys are new so listen up there is such a thing as being adventuous and then there is just plain stupidity, take a few essentials with you and learn document everything and come back alive so next time you can take less with you.

  that is all the great eagle has to say.

----------


## FVR

Sarge goes right for the jugular.

But, his point is very valid.  Reading back in history, alot of men and woman died because of little mistakes.  There were those that had traps close on their hands, breaking bones and deep cuts causing infection and death.  Falling and a compound fracture, gonna be tough, an insect or snake bite and high fever can be big trouble.

Falling on a knife may sound outlandish, but it can happen, how about whittling a spear or cutting branches for a fire?  one slip and............................you're in a world of crap.

Wareagles min. suggestions are very important and should always be followed even when not in the vast Canadian wilderness.  I must admit, I do follow his suggestions.

Know my area and always take a topo with a compass.

Always let someone (wife) know where I will go, where I might venture if I leave the main hunting spot.

Always take my little tin cup and a couple ways to start a fire.  In 15 min., you have drinkable water that can give you that extra ummmph, to keep going.

I do not go in the woods during hunting season, if I'm not hunting. I will not take my family in the woods during hunting season.  If I am in the woods during hunting season, hunting, I take the appropriate measure on colored clothing.  NO BROWN!!!  Don't care if it's not pc, brown will get you shot.  Green is a good color.

Let's hear back.

----------


## Sarge47

Thanks brother Wolf, but I really do think we're wasting our time.  I'll agree with you on the knowledge that these guys have is probably pretty good, it's their attitude that's the problem.  They think they know more than anyone else, including experts like Rick SAR!  They also have the "It'll never happen to me" attitude that gets a lot of  experienced outdoors folks in deep Kim Chee! They came to this Survival site, explained what they were going to do, posted their web-site, and sat back waiting for us to bow in awe!  When they didn't hear what they wanted to hear they booked!  There is enough collective wisdom from the folks on this site to start our own survival school if we were so inclined.  I wouldn't be afraid to be out lost in the woods with most of you guys, I know I could count on you.  Their loss is in not paying attention to the posts regarding the hazards of their upcoming expedition.  One thing that's been bugging me that I couldn't put my finger on until just now was that when I visited their web-site they made it sound like they knew the country they were headed into like the back of their hand.  Then why ask for help from us to identify edible plants...and in October?  You read War Eagle's post.  Another thing that I had a problem with was how they displayed themselves in their bios.  They detailed each other in the third person and included photos explaining that each of them were "members of the Bare Wilderness Team."  Anybody else have a problem with that?  Sounds kinda like they're trying to be like Les & Bear, only more daring.  Maybe I'm wrong, but in my humble opinion you hope for the best but prepare for the worse.  That's what a survival site's all about, anyway. :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

> Question #2:  One of you guys has made a serious blunder.  He's slipped and some how fell on his kife, cutting himself deeply in the thigh and into the main artery there.  His blood is pumping out, you're a hundred miles from any people anywhere, what do you do?


Sarge that could happen on a basic day hike and still be deadly even if you are prepared.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge that could happen on a basic day hike and still be deadly even if you are prepared.


Of course it could, but your odds of survival are greater because you can get the help you need.  That was my point, that if all you have is a knife and clothes and your waaay out in the woods what do you do?  Go back and read Rick SAR's post and recommendations.  Read up on many very experienced outdoors folks lost life and limb by not preparing properly.  BTW, a tourniquet will help save the day, but it can't be used indefinately.  Kwik-Klot is included in every USMC 1st aid kit and has saved the life of many a soldier in Iraq & Afganistan.  There is no substitute for proper preparation. :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

Do any of you wolves think I was to hard on the guys from "Bare Wilderness"?  Well, I might have been, but, in my opinion, a lot less harder than the cold Canadian winter is going to be on them, especially without all the gear they should be taking.  I want to share a portion of text from the book:  "Survival in the Outdoors" by Byron Dalrymple.  The chapter is:  "Pre-emergency Schooling", and the section is titled "Who is "accident prone?""

"I'm sure everyone has heard of what are known "accident prone" individuals.  Are you one?  Have you ever thought carefully about this?

I have a friend who is an avid and very experienced outdoorsman.  Once when I was hunting deer with him he fell in rocks, smashed the stock of his rifle and cut his palm so badly that numerous stitches had to be taken.  He was hurrying.  On another occasion he shot a rifle that had a bullet from a handload stuck in the chamber-it had come loose-and he rammed another home atop it and blew up the gun.  By a great miracle he was not killed, but he was seriously injured.  He has fallen off a trail horse onto rocks, been hospitalized with pneumonia after being caught in a blizzard while trying to get out of the wilderness backcountry.  These are just a few of his accidents.

So his family calls him accident prone.  Even his doctor has sagely agreed that this man has "it" always hanging over him.  But I'll tell you something.  I have been with this man on a number of occasions under wilderness conditions.  And I won't ever go again, regardless of our friendship.  The term "accident prone" is simply an excuse.

There is no proof that any man is headed for continuous "accidents" because of his genes.  The man I used in the illustration IS accident-prone, you bet.  And I'll tell you why.  He is incautious, reckless, inept in judgment, overconfident, has too quick a temper, and though he is a delightful companion most times, he totally lacks good sense and good judgment.(cont. next post.)

----------


## Sarge47

Astrologers believe that all this is in the stars, but as this is beyond proof, I will claim emphatically that for every "accident prone" person you show me, I will show you one-the same one-who has not learned about CAUTION, one in whose head nothing clicks that says, "Watch it, this can be trouble!" when trouble is standing smack in the path just begging to be dodged!"

A final note; go to the home page and read the introduction to this forum.  If you think I'm hard you are right, lives might depend on it!  tell me what you think, I promise you I'll listen! :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

i have gone thru your site. here are a few problems.

 1-in your posting on receipes, beaver damns are not a sure sign of a beaver.
 beavers may have used up the area of resources long ago and moved on yet a well built damn lasts a long time.staying with this topic most of your reciepes call for boiling a couple of times, best of luck with a birch bark container.

 2- your reference to cattails being your main source of food. in october? have you eaten the roots yet this late in the season must boil many times over(pot issue again) and they are tough and woody bad idea, also using the down for insulation good idea but many ppl have had bad allergic reactions to the fluff and end up with severe rashes which in a survival situation only lend to your mental fatigue.

 3- your info on black bears is okay until the part about bear attacks.on this topic i will speak with some authority seeing as how i have 15 bears cuurently at my wildlife centre that i am raising and rehabing. if a black bear attacks you fight back. if a grizzly attacks you play dead. get it  good.

  4- you have a section called the plan(more like obituary but okay)you admit that neither have any real survival training, no extra clothes, hypothermia is a ***** read cody lundins book or website, you also say if not successful you will either admit defeat or die. what a poor attitude, if you are trying to teach students you may not only get youreslf killed but others who seem to romanticize the idea of survival. all this to feed your egos. all i can say to that is   via con dios(go with god).

  THE END 

 probably for you.

               always be prepared

----------


## Sarge47

> Are you doubting yourself Sarge ?


No, VW, doubt is a luxury I can ill-afford, but Maybe I was a bit harsh, or seemed to be.  I'm still trying to figure out why these guys asked for advice on edible plants in a area they knew about, then ignored Owl Girl's response.  If someone wants to go off in the woods alone with hardly any equipment that's one thing.  When they try to get others involved in their dangerous action, that's another, and it tends to make me angry.  I've seen too many people die, some horribly, and I haven't even been in the military like you and others here.  Life is precious, and to risk it over a lame-brain idea, not listening to others, including experts, tends to irk me a bit. :Mad:

----------


## Sarge47

> i have gone thru your site. here are a few problems.
> 
>  1-in your posting on receipes, beaver damns are not a sure sign of a beaver.
>  beavers may have used up the area of resources long ago and moved on yet a well built damn lasts a long time.staying with this topic most of your reciepes call for boiling a couple of times, best of luck with a birch bark container.
> 
>  2- your reference to cattails being your main source of food. in october? have you eaten the roots yet this late in the season must boil many times over(pot issue again) and they are tough and woody bad idea, also using the down for insulation good idea but many ppl have had bad allergic reactions to the fluff and end up with severe rashes which in a survival situation only lend to your mental fatigue.
> 
>  3- your info on black bears is okay until the part about bear attacks.on this topic i will speak with some authority seeing as how i have 15 bears cuurently at my wildlife centre that i am raising and rehabing. if a black bear attacks you fight back. if a grizzly attacks you play dead. get it  good.
> 
> ...


Very sound advice, WE, but it will probably never be read by these guys unless they're still lurking around to read any of them.  We didn't feed their egos.  My question to you is are these guys "Wanna-be's", or "posers"?  Probably both!
I especially agree with what you wrote about people attempting to duplicate their actions.  Too bad that oft-times the wisest words we hear in attempting any endeavor is "no". :EEK!:

----------


## Adrian

Sorry to stir up so much ****! That was not my intention. I was hoping i could get some good ideas from some fellow outdoorsman, Its always interesting hearing others experences and ideas. Obviously thats not what this site is for. Some people just talk about there dreams and others live them out.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sorry to stir up so much ****! That was not my intention. I was hoping i could get some good ideas from some fellow outdoorsman, Its always interesting hearing others experences and ideas. Obviously thats not what this site is for. Some people just talk about there dreams and others live them out.


You just proved my point dawg!  You HAVE been given advice from people who have gone out into the woods, faced danger, and came back alive.  You even received the input from a professional "Search & Rescue" guy, (Rick SAR) and you've chosen to believe that you guys know more than the experts and refuse to listen!  You've refused to answer questions or respond to many of the posts here regarding what you're doing!  People like you usually get themselves or others seriously hurt or killed!  That's the input you're getting from the experiences and ideas of the others on this site.  The problem is that it isn't what you want to hear!  In my opinion you guys are the "posers" here trying to copy the stars of the survival shows on TV.  You will notice that even they are smart enough to get the advice of the "pros" before they go out into the woods.  I really feel sorry for you're family, dude. :Cool:

----------


## FVR

> Sorry to stir up so much ****! That was not my intention. I was hoping i could get some good ideas from some fellow outdoorsman, Its always interesting hearing others experences and ideas. Obviously thats not what this site is for. Some people just talk about there dreams and others live them out.



Sean,

Some of us have been in situations like where you are heading, maybe diff environments, with alot more only to find that it was damn hard.

Instead of insulting some about dreams, check your ego and pay attention.  Most dreams are not of survival but that of adventure.  Adventure sometime leads to survival.

We are a group from around the world, with so much info that would be benefitial to you.  All you need to do is have a dialog.  Many have posted questions, yes we would like to know what you are going to do.  If your skin is not tough enough to hang here, you may not want to try your trip.

We have hunters on this site that seem damn competant.  There are also phsyco........ guys here that will be able to give you insight to what you and your partner may run into, pers. conflicts.  There are EMT's, ahhh, duh, God's of injury and survival.  We have people like Owl girl, who if I was heading to the North woods, def. would be picking hers and Wareagle's brain.

You can never have enough information.  

One last question.  Will you at least be carrying a gps unit?

It's easy to say we are going to survive or die.  To die, like that, to brag about it, is a bit egocentric.

----------


## FVR

Sarge,

You're just a hard charger.  NO, don't think you were hard on them.  You are the voice of experiance.  You realize the value of life, and death can come fast in many forms.

I use to have a bandaide sticker across my motorcross bike, just sold it last week.

STUPID HURTS

44 year old man taking 20 foot jumps on a motorcycle.  Yeh, I was stupid.LOL!

----------


## Adrian

We are not bringing a GPS. We have both hunted in the area and know it fairly well, Sean has hunted the are for 10 years. I am not trying to ignore your questions, i am not in front of the computer all day. 

I also dream of adventure. I am the type of person who likes to push themselves to there limits and this trip will do that. I have spent a fair amount of time in the bush. I have slept in a leantoo with a small fire on 2 feet of snow and i have slept in a tent in 25 deg bleow freezing to see how much colder a tent would be. It was alot colder. I try to push myself to my limites every year or two. Its what i enjoy. I also like to build everything myself i need, I find alot of purchased products are inferior to things you can make yourself (leantoo warmer than tent etc.), not only that but it gives you more satisfaction if you build it yourself. I would rather build my own bow than buy one or my own boat etc. When ever i go out i try to make as much of what i need myself. If things get bad i can always go home. I never plan for falure, I plan to succeed, but i try to learn enough to deal with my failures. 

The reason i came here was because i realize there are always people that know more than you and you can never know enough. I dont know alot about plants to eat, i have read a few books etc but people who have experenced similar things always have interesting things to teach others. Thats why i am here!

----------


## owl_girl

Adrian...
Lets say you guys are one the move so you dont have a shelter built, and a storm moves in faster then you have time to prepare for it, it starts raining and its raining hard and its frizzing and you cant get a fire going because everything is drenched with what feels like ice water. What do you do?

Back in the early days even Native Americans were afraid of this scenario because they know how deadly it could be. Fur hides wont help you when its wet the way a wool blanket will and even then youre going to want something waterproof to put over you. Id go with an alpaca wool blanket they are stronger, warmer, softer, and it weighs less then sheeps wool. 

Last week there was a storm here at my house and it started raining really hard. Me and my friend decided to run out in it for fun. We were out there no more then 30 seconds and we ran back in the house freezing. Even after I was in the house and wrapped up in a wool blanket I was still shivering.

About plants, well the people on this forum are all over the world, if you want info on plants specifically in your area it would be best to ask a native of your area.

----------


## Sarge47

> We are not bringing a GPS. We have both hunted in the area and know it fairly well, Sean has hunted the are for 10 years. I am not trying to ignore your questions, i am not in front of the computer all day. 
> 
> I also dream of adventure. I am the type of person who likes to push themselves to there limits and this trip will do that. I have spent a fair amount of time in the bush. I have slept in a leantoo with a small fire on 2 feet of snow and i have slept in a tent in 25 deg bleow freezing to see how much colder a tent would be. It was alot colder. I try to push myself to my limites every year or two. Its what i enjoy. I also like to build everything myself i need, I find alot of purchased products are inferior to things you can make yourself (leantoo warmer than tent etc.), not only that but it gives you more satisfaction if you build it yourself. I would rather build my own bow than buy one or my own boat etc. When ever i go out i try to make as much of what i need myself. If things get bad i can always go home. I never plan for falure, I plan to succeed, but i try to learn enough to deal with my failures. 
> 
> The reason i came here was because i realize there are always people that know more than you and you can never know enough. I dont know alot about plants to eat, i have read a few books etc but people who have experenced similar things always have interesting things to teach others. Thats why i am here!


Adrian, or Brad, I totally understand dreams, believe me, I do.  i just lost one of my best friends to bone cancer, he died at 60 years of age never realizing a life-long dream he had, and that haunts me now as I was part of it.  Here's his story for the benefit of everyone, please take the time to read it if your serious about continuing your adventure.

My friend had a nickname:  "Butch".  In 1965 he'd just married my cousin and decided that he wanted to go looking for gold.  He set his sights on the Superstition Mountains, and Alaska, which at that time was a lot more open than it is today.  He was the complete opposite of the "Bare Wilderness Team" in the area of equipment.  His list was hilariously long.  We had enough firearms, axes, knives, and ammo on that list alone to supply Osama Bin Laden. :Big Grin:   He planned on driving in as far as he could and start hiking from there.  Remember, this was before all the knowledge and technological breakthroughs that we have with Back-Packing today.  Another thing he had that doomed his dream was a very real fear of snakes.  He was terrified of the thought of a rattler or some other pit-viper biting him.  So he put his dream on hold while he tried to design some stupid "snake-proof" suit that would be two-inches thick, cover him from head to toe, and let him remain cool or warm as the outside conditions dictated.  This probably saved our lives, because, like you guys, he refused to listen to others.  He thought that 1.)  He knew it all, And  2.) It couldn't happen to him.  A few years before his death he thought about it more realistically and bought some land down in Colorado that he figured would be more of a realistic approach to his dream, he could pan for gold.  He kept putting it off and didn't figure on getting bone cancer, which cut his dream short.

So you see, I don't begrudge you guys your dream, that's never been an issue here.  We've all been trying to do is help you survive it so you can remember it untill your old and gray.  The focus of this survival site, is listed on the home page.  It also tells you that it uses the information  right out of the US ARMY SURVIVAL MANUAL.  So please, please, please answer these two questions for me;  1.)  Why aren't you listening to the experts, like Rick SAR who deals with this sort of thing on a daily basis? & 2.) Why don't you at least have some sort of a back-up plan to secure help if you need it? 

There you go, no smart A*s comments, just straight talk.  Can you answer those two questions or not, they're not hard ones. :Confused:

----------


## Adrian

We will be letting people know where we will be going. We are planning to post video so in order to do that we will have a computer and satelite at our main shelter. We can at any time leave or ask for help using our internet. We will not be using the computer to aid us in survival, only to send info. but if nessary we can use it to ask for help. We know that anyone can get hurt at any time, i have thought about that alot. People will know where we are, at least our base shelter and we can always leave if we can't do it. but i dont plan on failing. if we do then we will learn from our mistakes and try again.

----------


## wareagle69

two books i rely on heavily are

 1-edible wild plants a north american feild guide (elias and dykman)
 2-identifying and harvesting edible and medicinal plants in wild and not so wild places ("wildman" steve brill with evylyn dean.

  these are two of about 16 books i own just on wild edibles also have found several experts in my area by expert i mean ppl who have been doing this for over 30 yrs, like i stated before i am simply an amatuer, but here my opioion.

  edible plants in the autumn

 amaranth,burdock roots and seeds, brassica flowers and seeds, carrot roots, seeds and flowers, catnip, chickweed, chicory root, clover flowers, coltsfoot leaves, common evening primrose roots, curly dock roots, dandelion flowers and roots, day flowers, daylily tubers, epazote, wild onion leaves and bulbs, foxtail grass seeds, goatsbeard, ground ivy, horesradish roots, jerusalum artichoke roots,ladys thumb, lamb quarters leaves and seeds, mugwort, mullien leaves, nettles, orpine leaves and roots, passion flower fruits, peppergrasses, pineapple weed(personal favorite) plaintain leaves and seeds, poverty weed, purslane stems, leaves, and seeds, rasberry leaves, rose hips, sheep sorrel, spearmint, storksbill, stawberry blite leaves and seeds sumac berries, thyme, wild potato vine root, wood sorrel.

 now go do your homework, positvely id 10 of these take pics post on your website and i'll know you won't starve to death. then when your out there keep me posted on how you cooked them and how they tasted.

----------


## wareagle69

the wolf pack listens to your advice old timer

----------


## wareagle69

i just googled manitoba wildflowers in 5 minutes found enough wildflowers that i personally could live on for 30 days. find lone pine publishing manitobas wayside and wildflowers i own several lone pine books i recommend any of them.

----------


## wareagle69

if you can identify amaranth or it's cousin lambs quarters you will have enough protien to make it thru your trip.

----------


## owl_girl

> edible plants in the autumn
> 
>  amaranth,burdock roots and seeds, brassica flowers and seeds, carrot roots, seeds and flowers, catnip, chickweed, chicory root, clover flowers, coltsfoot leaves, common evening primrose roots, curly dock roots, dandelion flowers and roots, day flowers, daylily tubers, epazote, wild onion leaves and bulbs, foxtail grass seeds, goatsbeard, ground ivy, horesradish roots, jerusalum artichoke roots,ladys thumb, lamb quarters leaves and seeds, mugwort, mullien leaves, nettles, orpine leaves and roots, passion flower fruits, peppergrasses, pineapple weed(personal favorite) plaintain leaves and seeds, poverty weed, purslane stems, leaves, and seeds, rasberry leaves, rose hips, sheep sorrel, spearmint, storksbill, stawberry blite leaves and seeds sumac berries, thyme, wild potato vine root, wood sorrel.


Passionflower fruits? If your thinking of the same plant Im thinking of I dont thing it grows in Manitoba. Im pretty sure its not nativ to canada though you might find a cold hardy vriety growing in gardens on the west coast. unless your talking about some other Passionflower I dont know about.

----------


## Sarge47

> We will be letting people know where we will be going. We are planning to post video so in order to do that we will have a computer and satelite at our main shelter. We can at any time leave or ask for help using our internet. We will not be using the computer to aid us in survival, only to send info. but if nessary we can use it to ask for help. We know that anyone can get hurt at any time, i have thought about that alot. People will know where we are, at least our base shelter and we can always leave if we can't do it. but i dont plan on failing. if we do then we will learn from our mistakes and try again.


I couldn't help but notice you did not directly answer question #1.  I do like your idea about your base camp; but remember this:  "People don't plan to fail, they fail to plan."  Of course you don't plan on failing, and that's your problem.  Look at it objectively, as though you're an outsider viewing yourself.  Lose the personal bais and look at it realistically.  Your last statement was a foolish one.  Nobody "PLANS" on failing, that"s Murphy's department, he's got a law named after him, remember?  "SH*T HAPPENS!".  How would you feel if your best friend lay dying in front of you because of lack of preparation on your part?  Now you've failed, and you're telling me you're simply going to go home, chalk it up to experience, and try it again?  Do you realize how foolish that sounds?  Go back and read wareagle69's post on the problems that he discovered on your plan listed on your website.  Write them down and make preperations covering those things in case things go south.  If you think it can't happen to you, you're sadly mistaken.  I used to think that no one in my family could die in a gruesome homicide but it's happened...twice!  You're experience is limited and doesn't impress me.  The experience of people like wareagle, vol west, Owl girl, Trax, Marscroft, TonyUK, and RickSAR, just to name a few off of the top of my head impress the hell out of me!  And you can see what they wrote!  If we didn't care we'd turn our backs on you and let you go on your dangerous way, yet nobody here has done that!  It's because we care, dude!  :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

aw gosh sarge your gonna make me blush

----------


## wareagle69

> Passionflower fruits? If your thinking of the same plant Im thinking of I dont thing it grows in Manitoba. Im pretty sure its not nativ to canada though you might find a cold hardy vriety growing in gardens on the west coast. unless your talking about some other Passionflower I dont know about.


i do not know if they have that in manitoba, i'm not sure where they are in manitoba. there are a couple dozen types of passion flowers,ppl buy them domestically and as always birds and bees and the breeze(ha i made a funny) always seem to be able to distibute the seeds, the point i was tring to give the boys was to identify 10 of the list i gave them,and give me photographic evidence, if any thing it would help them understand how diffucult this is and hpoefully give them some leads on how to get more info for their library.

----------


## wareagle69

> Passionflower fruits? If your thinking of the same plant Im thinking of I dont thing it grows in Manitoba. Im pretty sure its not nativ to canada though you might find a cold hardy vriety growing in gardens on the west coast. unless your talking about some other Passionflower I dont know about.


i do not know if they have that in manitoba, i'm not sure where they are in manitoba. there are a couple dozen types of passion flowers,ppl buy them domestically and as always birds and bees and the breeze(ha i made a funny) always seem to be able to distibute the seeds, the point i was tring to give the boys was to identify 10 of the list i gave them,and give me photographic evidence, if any thing it would help them understand how diffucult this is and hpoefully give them some leads on how to get more info for their library.
and on not being native to canada you are correct they originally come from argentina but most plants in the us and kanata are not native.

----------


## owl_girl

> i do not know if they have that in manitoba, i'm not sure where they are in manitoba. there are a couple dozen types of passion flowers,ppl buy them domestically and as always birds and bees and the breeze(ha i made a funny) always seem to be able to distibute the seeds, the point i was tring to give the boys was to identify 10 of the list i gave them,and give me photographic evidence, if any thing it would help them understand how diffucult this is and hpoefully give them some leads on how to get more info for their library.
> and on not being native to canada you are correct they originally come from argentina but most plants in the us and kanata are not native.


Ok I see. Sorry if I sounded like I was nitpicking at your post, its just passionflower is usually considered a subtropical plant except for one or tow varieties which often need to be mulched to survive the winter so I didnt think it would be likely for them to find it. I wasnt trying to nitpick though.

----------


## wareagle69

wanna talk about moose lol

----------


## DEET

START RANT
In my life's experience and my teachings I have never found a reason to sugar coat or try to make someone feel better about being wrong.  The hobby we enjoy and lessons I teach are far to important for someones feelings to get in the way of the facts.  The old saying goes that the truth hurts.  If you try to down play someones completely wrong and potentially fatal concept than they will think "there's is simply another way of doing it" but if you stick that stinky idea under their nose and force them to smell it they will know without a doubt they are wrong.  Why do you think that the drill instructors in boot camp are so brutal and viscous when you do wrong?  It's because we remember bad experiences better than good ones, so if someone gets in your face and tells you to keep your blankity blank head down when under fire you blankity peice of blankity blank you will remember that much more clearly than if you were sat down with some cookies and milk and told a happy little story about how little johnny kept his head down while under fire and they all lived happily ever after.
END RANT

----------


## Sarge47

> START RANT
> In my life's experience and my teachings I have never found a reason to sugar coat or try to make someone feel better about being wrong.  The hobby we enjoy and lessons I teach are far to important for someones feelings to get in the way of the facts.  The old saying goes that the truth hurts.  If you try to down play someones completely wrong and potentially fatal concept than they will think "there's is simply another way of doing it" but if you stick that stinky idea under their nose and force them to smell it they will know without a doubt they are wrong.  Why do you think that the drill instructors in boot camp are so brutal and viscous when you do wrong?  It's because we remember bad experiences better than good ones, so if someone gets in your face and tells you to keep your blankity blank head down when under fire you blankity peice of blankity blank you will remember that much more clearly than if you were sat down with some cookies and milk and told a happy little story about how little johnny kept his head down while under fire and they all lived happily ever after.
> END RANT


Okay, you just joined up with the list of people I'd trust out in the woods.  I was glad to see that no one had their undies in a bunch over the satiric put downs that I did, yet I feared that someone in the "Wolf Pack" might really be a "pussy-cat".  Now you know why they called me Sarge! :EEK!:

----------


## rusty_oxydado

> Yeah...i would stay out of this also...it smells like...rotten fish.
> And i don't think they have "guts". Having guts means realizing that nature can kill you over night, having guts means to be humble, and respect life.
> Suicidal by nature with a camera is just way too morbid for me...and has nothing to do with having guts.
> 
> Like Sarge and trax said...people die.
> Can you say Hypothermia ?
> Normal body temperature in humans is 37°C (98.6°F). Hypothermia can be divided in three stages of severity.
> In stage 1, body temperature drops by 1-2°C below normal temperature (1.8-3.6°F). Mild to strong shivering occurs. The victim is unable to perform complex tasks with the hands; the hands become numb. Blood vessels in the outer extremities contract, lessening heat loss to the outside air. Breathing becomes quick and shallow. Goose bumps form, raising body hair on end in an attempt to create an insulating layer of air around the body (limited use in humans due to lack of sufficient hair, but useful in other species). Often, a person will experience a warm sensation, as if they have recovered, but they are in fact heading into Stage 2. Another test to see if the person is entering stage 2 is if they are unable to touch their thumb with their little finger; this is the first stage of muscles not working.
> In stage 2, body temperature drops by 2-4°C (3.6-7.2°F). Shivering becomes more violent. Muscle mis-coordination becomes apparent. Movements are slow and labored, accompanied by a stumbling pace and mild confusion, although the victim may appear alert. Surface blood vessels contract further as the body focuses its remaining resources on keeping the vital organs warm. The victim becomes pale. Lips, ears, fingers and toes may become blue.
> In stage 3, body temperature drops below approximately 32°C (90°F). Shivering usually stops. Difficulty speaking, sluggish thinking, and amnesia start to appear; inability to use hands and stumbling are also usually present. Cellular metabolic processes shut down. Below 30°C (86°F) the exposed skin becomes blue and puffy, muscle coordination very poor, walking nearly impossible, and the victim exhibits incoherent/irrational behavior including terminal burrowing or even a stupor. Pulse and respiration rates decrease significantly but fast heart rates (ventricular tachycardia, atrial fibrillation) can occur. Major organs fail. Clinical death occurs. Because of decreased cellular activity in stage 3 hypothermia, the body will actually take longer to undergo brain death.


Yup! Been there done that, it is pretty much what it is like, in stage 3 everything seems funny, hands don't work, instead of trying another way to do something you try the same thing over and over, there is no panic, you just don't care any more.

----------


## Adrian

Thanks for the list of plants I will start looking them up. We are going out in the next few weeks and i will spend time trying to find them. I will let you know how it goes

----------


## spiritman

> We will be letting people know where we will be going. We are planning to post video so in order to do that we will have a computer and satelite at our main shelter. We can at any time leave or ask for help using our internet. We will not be using the computer to aid us in survival, only to send info. but if nessary we can use it to ask for help.


This makes me feel better about it.

And Wareagle gave you some awesome advice about edibles, you should listen to him.

BTW just how many batteries will it take to keep your equipment going for 30 days? Or do you have a crank/solar charger?

----------


## Sarge47

> This makes me feel better about it.
> 
> And Wareagle gave you some awesome advice about edibles, you should listen to him.
> 
> BTW just how many batteries will it take to keep your equipment going for 30 days? Or do you have a crank/solar charger?


Wareagle gave them really good advice on a lot more than just edibles, as did many others on this site which they don't want to listen to..."Stupid is as stupid does."  They've proven to most of us that they don't want to learn things that they really need to.  Notice how many question they side-stepped? :Confused:    I work for a Canadian based bus company.  They use only the most professional driving lessons for all their drivers.  Here's something right out of the text-book that has never, ever, been dis-proved!  "300.29.1."  These numbers refer to a proven odds system that if you repeat a bad habit, one that can cause really bad damage, 300 times you will actually get away with it 270 times, 29 times you will suffer only minor mishaps and only ONE time a really bad one, but once is all it takes.  Hopefully there will be guys like Rick SAR out their to save their "Canadian Bacon". :Mad:

----------


## spiritman

I think we should've asked them more questions, and waited for the answers first, but ultimately you were looking out for them and anyone that looks up to them. 

My problem with them not having a way to get help was resolved.

And thanks to RickSAR I'm going to look into his suggestions on getting found.

----------


## spiritman

> Wareagle gave them really good advice on a lot more than just edibles, as did many others on this site which they don't want to listen to..."Stupid is as stupid does."  They've proven to most of us that they don't want to learn things that they really need to.  Notice how many question they side-stepped?   I work for a Canadian based bus company.  They use only the most professional driving lessons for all their drivers.  Here's something right out of the text-book that has never, ever, been dis-proved!  "300.29.1."  These numbers refer to a proven odds system that if you repeat a bad habit, one that can cause really bad damage, 300 times you will actually get away with it 270 times, 29 times you will suffer only minor mishaps and only ONE time a really bad one, but once is all it takes.  Hopefully there will be guys like Rick SAR out their to save their "Canadian Bacon".


Well I can actually see why they side stepped one of your questions, I guess I have missed a lot from the sound of it. (been busy the last few days, not much time for this) They DO have a way to get help and that was the advice that rick gave them.

And I appreciate that you guys are giving good advice, FANTASTIC advice actually, but really that's not what this is about. They are putting on a show, and have been planning on it for a while. Wouldn't you like to see what would happen if they put Les Stroud and Bear Grills in the same place at the same time and made them work together? Some co-op survival? 

Anyways, they ARE bit stupid to actually do it like this, but they aren't AS stupid as your making them out to be. There's 2 of them, they know the area, and they have a means of outside communication that they will be using on what seems to me at least a daily basis.

----------


## Sarge47

> I think we should've asked them more questions, and waited for the answers first, but ultimately you were looking out for them and anyone that looks up to them. 
> 
> My problem with them not having a way to get help was resolved.
> 
> And thanks to RickSAR I'm going to look into his suggestions on getting found.


Don't get me wrong, Spiritman, I'm not putting anyone down for testing their mettle or following their dream...as long as they're using their brain.  Asking them more questions would be a waste of time as they side-stepped the ones they didn't like, which demonstrates a lack of maturity.  I've seen too much & read too much about what happens to people who never listen, who forgo training.  I said I drive a bus, I'll bet a lot of you think that's really an easy job to get.  Let me use this as an example of "Training".

Before I could even be hired I had to have a clean driving record for three years, A clean criminal background check, and to make sure of that my fingerprints were sent into the FBI, A clean sheet from the doctor from a physical, including zero results on a drug & alcohol test.  I had to take 15 hours of classroom training & 20 hours of "behind-the-wheel" training.  That got me my CDL, only after I took three written tests from the state of Illinois, and a driving test from a private group.  To keep my job I have to attend a safety class once a month, attend a refresher course once a year, and re-do my driving test every eight years.  I can only have one really bad accident, or two minor ones that would be considered "my fault" to lose my job and be "black-balled" from ever driving a bus again.  I just received my 2nd "Safety Award Jacket" which shows that I've never had an accident that was "my fault" in 4 years.  At the refresher course this year we learned that Homeland security has recently discovered that school buses are #6 on the terrorists target list so we had training on how to, hopefully, keep our butts as well as the collective ones of our passengers, safe!(remember, a bus driver cannot carry any sort of a weapon.)  Anybody want an "easy" job?  Apply at a McDonalds.  The point here is I can't do what I need to do without going through all of this.  I also have 4 different people or groups telling me what to do & I have to juggle all of that at once. The most positive thing I got out of your post was your response to Rick SAR, he has a lot to offer this group. :Wink:

----------


## spiritman

I hear ya sarge, and I don't condemn you for calling them on this. 

And the questions would be so we know them and their situation better. I think it would've settled a lot of messed fur if you had know that they were gonna be able to email the missus every night, and ask her to whip out some roast duck on a silver platter for dinner. 

I actually know a bus driver and I have done some commercial driving myself, so I appreciate how awesome your record is. Thats something to be proud of.

I can't say I have a lot of formal "training" in wilderness survival, but I do try and glean what I can wherever I can. With that I can recognize survival BS when i see it, because I actually try things out. You guys here are the best compilation of what I've ever read in one place, because you've screened the BS for me!

As for how much they are actually going to listen to us? Who can really say what good they are getting from us

----------


## Sarge47

> Well I can actually see why they side stepped one of your questions, I guess I have missed a lot from the sound of it. (been busy the last few days, not much time for this) They DO have a way to get help and that was the advice that rick gave them.
> 
> And I appreciate that you guys are giving good advice, FANTASTIC advice actually, but really that's not what this is about. They are putting on a show, and have been planning on it for a while. Wouldn't you like to see what would happen if they put Les Stroud and Bear Grills in the same place at the same time and made them work together? Some co-op survival? 
> 
> Anyways, they ARE bit stupid to actually do it like this, but they aren't AS stupid as your making them out to be. There's 2 of them, they know the area, and they have a means of outside communication that they will be using on what seems to me at least a daily basis.


Which question are you referring to, Spiritman? :Mad:    All my questions have a valid point!

----------


## Sarge47

> I hear ya sarge, and I don't condemn you for calling them on this. 
> 
> And the questions would be so we know them and their situation better. I think it would've settled a lot of messed fur if you had know that they were gonna be able to email the missus every night, and ask her to whip out some roast duck on a silver platter for dinner. 
> 
> I actually know a bus driver and I have done some commercial driving myself, so I appreciate how awesome your record is. Thats something to be proud of.
> 
> I can't say I have a lot of formal "training" in wilderness survival, but I do try and glean what I can wherever I can. With that I can recognize survival BS when i see it, because I actually try things out. You guys here are the best compilation of what I've ever read in one place, because you've screened the BS for me!
> 
> As for how much they are actually going to listen to us? Who can really say what good they are getting from us


Their decision on the computer deal was a result from all the flack they got. along with advice from Rick SAR.  That's why we didn't know right off.  Add to that the fact that they deliberately minimized their communication to us so we never knew what's going on in their minds.  It's just plain rude and immature, not to mention selfish.  These guys seem to think they can walk on water based on their very limited experience.  They think they are invincible!    WRONG!  As for Les & Bear, they are put into different places by their producers, they don't always get to place themselves into an area they're familiar with.  :Confused:

----------


## spiritman

> Their decision on the computer deal was a result from all the flack they got. along with advice from Rick SAR.  That's why we didn't know right off.  Add to that the fact that they deliberately minimized their communication to us so we never knew what's going on in their minds.  It's just plain rude and immature, not to mention selfish.  These guys seem to think they can walk on water based on their very limited experience.  They think they are invincible!    WRONG!  As for Les & Bear, they are put into different places by their producers, they don't always get to place themselves into an area they're familiar with.


Did they say that about the computer? I originally thought they weren't bringing one, but they never really said either way that i found. But the way they said it it seemed more like they had been planning on it the whole time.

Also they may be cocky but they aren't saying they are invincible, they even say they will abandon the idea if it gets too rough.

Also I don't know what your talking about when you say they minimized their communication, they were new here, and this forum is probably not their priority either seeing how they have their own to manage, and their own site to update as they research new things. Has anybody here tried to join their community and see the whole sight? If so is it worth joining?

Well duh they are PUT in different places, I was saying I would watch the show if they were stuck together somewhere.

----------


## spiritman

> Which question are you referring to, Spiritman?   All my questions have a valid point!


lol I never said your questions weren't valid, but it was already answered.You asked why they weren't taking advice from experienced ppl. RickSAR said if they DO go to have something that they could be found with, and possibly even ask for help as well as tell people exactly where they will be. They have their computer, and whatever they were planning on before they have it now. So if they can't go on anymore they can have someone who knows where they are go and grab them.

----------


## nell67

Having a computer doesnt mean they will actually be able to COMMINICATE a need,send an email or upload their video,how good is their reception on the computer gonna be? That computer they are going to lug with them may just end up being dead weight hmmm maybe they can scavenge parts off it to help them survive....shiney harddrive? might make a somewhat decent signaling device.

----------


## spiritman

> Having a computer doesnt mean they will actually be able to COMMINICATE a need,send an email or upload their video,how good is their reception on the computer gonna be? THat computer they are going to lug with them may just end up being dead weight hmmm maybe they can scavenge parts off it to help them survive....


well they have time to make sure their satellite connection works at their base camp. They have already been in the area so I wonder if they already have.

----------


## Sarge47

> Did they say that about the computer? I originally thought they weren't bringing one, but they never really said either way that i found. But the way they said it it seemed more like they had been planning on it the whole time.
> 
> Also they may be cocky but they aren't saying they are invincible, they even say they will abandon the idea if it gets too rough.
> 
> Also I don't know what your talking about when you say they minimized their communication, they were new here, and this forum is probably not their priority either seeing how they have their own to manage, and their own site to update as they research new things. Has anybody here tried to join their community and see the whole sight? If so is it worth joining?
> 
> Well duh they are PUT in different places, I was saying I would watch the show if they were stuck together somewhere.


Originally they implied that there was only them, their clothes, and their knives.  They wrote the "new" stuff later to save face, IMO.  Spiritman, here's the million dollar question, the one they didn't answer, which is the same as a refusal, and they had the time to answer other questions so this one wouldn't have been too hard:  "Why do you think you know more than the experts?"  I think everybody who responded, except for maybe you and Owl Girl, expressed concern & caution for their venture.  They are not going into the woods for just a weekend, or even 7 days, they're going for 30 days.  Go back and read what Trax, Wareagle and Rick SAR wrote about this idea.  Here's another question they didn't answer:  "What do you do if you're buddy slips and falls down on his knife, cutting open the femoral artery.  You now have blood pumping out of the body at an alarming rate, How do you save him?"  Also go to the "About Food" thread and you can see why not taking any food with you, at least to start with, is a bad idea.  I have studied "Goal setting" under the famous Sales Trainer & Motivator: Zig Ziglar.  The "dream" here is really just that, a goal.  A goal has several stages; the 1st is to write it down on a "wild idea" sheet.  Next is to look at it realistically and design it properly.  Be prepared to modify it if you have to.  Then you need to list in order of importance all the steps you need to take to reach it, include all the people you need to talk to, learn from, etc.

  Finally, the dumbest thing that Adrian posted was what demonstrated his lack of maturity:  "I don't plan to fail."  Spiritman, if you don't plan to fail then you will be unprepared when you do.  Every expert knows this like they know their name.  In answer to your last question No I haven't joined their site and gone over it based on the nonsense that greeted me when I 1st got there.  It's a whole package.  p.s.:  I disagree with you on the "cockiness' remark.  I read their "bios".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

and if they cannot get it to work?

----------


## Sarge47

> and if they cannot get it to work?


Good point Nell, Anybody ever taken electronic gizmos out into the woods?  Remember the guy I wrote about sometime back who was going to count on his GPS and Cell Phone?  SPIRITMAN, never ASSUME anything, It can make an *** out of U & ME! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

i personally think that they should reshedule to the spring maybe do a ten day test run doccument learn then do again. they need to give themselves the winter to study wild edibles, not 45 days.

----------


## owl_girl

> I think everybody who responded, except for maybe you and Owl Girl, expressed concern & caution for their venture.


I was expressing concern when I posted post # 71, maybe not as passionately as you but I was expressing concern

----------


## Sarge47

> I was expressing concern when I posted post # 71, maybe not as passionately as you but I was expressing concern


Sorry, my bad!  I read so many posts regarding this I can't keep them all straight.  Besides, I always view you as a gentle, wise spirit, not hard-headed like me! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SOE digital

_ Do any of you wolves think I was to hard on the guys from "Bare Wilderness"?_ 

No.
Those guys from 'BareWildernes" are two stupid ****ing numpties that want to coem here, ask for advice in someone elses thread and then cry like *****es when they don't hear what they want. 

Did they want us to go "Omgzorz! You guys are as kewl as Bear GRylls1!!!!111 Aweeeeezomes!"
Focken numpties. I hope they have the most miserable 30 days of their lives just so they realise they should have listened to people with experience.

----------


## spiritman

> and if they cannot get it to work?


lol then they are screwed!

----------


## spiritman

> Good point Nell, Anybody ever taken electronic gizmos out into the woods?  Remember the guy I wrote about sometime back who was going to count on his GPS and Cell Phone?  SPIRITMAN, never ASSUME anything, It can make an *** out of U & ME!


Yeah, thats why they should test it out first, and not just wherever, exactly where they will be using it. And not just once, they should test it out every day from now until their trip.

----------


## spiritman

> Originally they implied that there was only them, their clothes, and their knives.  They wrote the "new" stuff later to save face, IMO.  Spiritman, here's the million dollar question, the one they didn't answer, which is the same as a refusal, and they had the time to answer other questions so this one wouldn't have been too hard:  "Why do you think you know more than the experts?"  I think everybody who responded, except for maybe you and Owl Girl, expressed concern & caution for their venture.  They are not going into the woods for just a weekend, or even 7 days, they're going for 30 days.  Go back and read what Trax, Wareagle and Rick SAR wrote about this idea.  Here's another question they didn't answer:  "What do you do if you're buddy slips and falls down on his knife, cutting open the femoral artery.  You now have blood pumping out of the body at an alarming rate, How do you save him?"  Also go to the "About Food" thread and you can see why not taking any food with you, at least to start with, is a bad idea.  I have studied "Goal setting" under the famous Sales Trainer & Motivator: Zig Ziglar.  The "dream" here is really just that, a goal.  A goal has several stages; the 1st is to write it down on a "wild idea" sheet.  Next is to look at it realistically and design it properly.  Be prepared to modify it if you have to.  Then you need to list in order of importance all the steps you need to take to reach it, include all the people you need to talk to, learn from, etc.
> 
>   Finally, the dumbest thing that Adrian posted was what demonstrated his lack of maturity:  "I don't plan to fail."  Spiritman, if you don't plan to fail then you will be unprepared when you do.  Every expert knows this like they know their name.  In answer to your last question No I haven't joined their site and gone over it based on the nonsense that greeted me when I 1st got there.  It's a whole package.  p.s.:  I disagree with you on the "cockiness' remark.  I read their "bios".


It's just that I see this as a possible venture, that's all. Yeah it's dangerous, even a high possibility of death, but that's their choice. Also you can't think that if the guys wife had that big of a problem with it then that guy wouldn't be going. 

I like wareagles idea to simply delay it until spring or something, and I think that would be the best idea, and with everybody who said they should go on a test run for a week a couple times. THEY WON'T DELAY it, but that's because they already set the date and would lose too much face and any sponsorship they still have with their little community which is unfortunate. They have been preparing since march, and if they are dedicated enough in their "studying" I think they can do it. Does everyone think that it would be impossible for someone to do?

----------


## Sarge47

> It's just that I see this as a possible venture, that's all. Yeah it's dangerous, even a high possibility of death, but that's their choice. Also you can't think that if the guys wife had that big of a problem with it then that guy wouldn't be going. 
> 
> I like wareagles idea to simply delay it until spring or something, and I think that would be the best idea, and with everybody who said they should go on a test run for a week a couple times. THEY WON'T DELAY it, but that's because they already set the date and would lose too much face and any sponsorship they still have with their little community which is unfortunate. They have been preparing since march, and if they are dedicated enough in their "studying" I think they can do it. Does everyone think that it would be impossible for someone to do?


I just realized what the problem is here, Spiritman, you're viewing this emotionally rather than logically.  I don't know why the guy's wife is okay with it, that doesn't make it right.  Remember:  300.29.1! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sarge47

> Yeah, thats why they should test it out first, and not just wherever, exactly where they will be using it. And not just once, they should test it out every day from now until their trip.


It might work just fine 10 days into their trip, then go bad!  What then?  It's30 days, remember?  Please don't let your desire to view "an adventure" cause you to turn a "blind eye" to possible danger!  Please re-read all the advice on this post regarding that trip.  One little thing can throw this thing into a "cocked hat"! :EEK!:

----------


## owl_girl

> Sorry, my bad!  I read so many posts regarding this I can't keep them all straight.  Besides, I always view you as a gentle, wise spirit, not hard-headed like me!


Aww thats alright Sarge, I wasnt offended. Your not to hardheaded, now those guys from BareWilderness are hardheaded. I do hope they come out ok though wiser. This will probably be a humbling experience for them.

----------


## spiritman

> I just realized what the problem is here, Spiritman, you're viewing this emotionally rather than logically.  I don't know why the guy's wife is okay with it, that doesn't make it right.  Remember:  300.29.1!


According to your logic this trip has a 90% chance of success. Good odds for any energetic enterprising person.

Also i don't see how I'm going about this emotionally, so if you could clarify that for me?

----------


## spiritman

> Aww thats alright Sarge, I wasnt offended. Your not to hardheaded, now those guys from BareWilderness are hardheaded. I do hope they come out ok though wiser. This will probably be a humbling experience for them.


I definitely think your right about how they will come out of there, and with a lot of new respect for nature they never thought they could have.

----------


## spiritman

> It might work just fine 10 days into their trip, then go bad!  What then?  It's30 days, remember?  Please don't let your desire to view "an adventure" cause you to turn a "blind eye" to possible danger!  Please re-read all the advice on this post regarding that trip.  One little thing can throw this thing into a "cocked hat"!


I haven't denied any danger, and I'm not going to be keeping track of their "adventure" as you put it. Everyone that has stuck their head out the door knows that random junk can throw any plans to the crapper.

----------


## spiritman

You guys sure like to throw in a lot of hypothetical situations so here's one: What if everything works out great? I understand that most of you have gone through rough times and a lot of the time it was WAY out of your control, but what about easy times? Does anyone here understand Luck? Sarge you should, knowing that "accident prone" guy. Well my girl, her name is Luck, works both ways. What do you have to say about luck and also worse case scenarios Volwest, since that seems to be what this has been about.

----------


## Sarge47

> According to your logic this trip has a 90% chance of success. Good odds for any energetic enterprising person.
> 
> Also i don't see how I'm going about this emotionally, so if you could clarify that for me?


You're using what's known as "compartmental thinking."  You're just looking at the trip as a "great adventure".  even if the trip is successful, so what?  To be successful only means that they come back alive.  Next what happens?  Do they do it for 6 months? A year?  What about people like you who might think this is cool and go out and have problems?  Why do you think all the older, more experienced hands on this are against it? :Confused:   Did you see the movie titled "Shackleton?"  In around 1917 Ernest Shackleton set off for the South Pole, He dropped off some people at a winter camp at one point and then continued on getting his ship stuck in the ice where it was later crushed as the ice closed in.  Shackleton was hailed a hero for getting all of his people from the ship back safely, though some did have toes amputated.  What the movie didn't mention was the 1st team he left at the 1st camp suffered tremendous loss of life.  You need to see the whole picture.

----------


## owl_girl

> You guys sure like to throw in a lot of hypothetical situations so here's one: What if everything works out great? I understand that most of you have gone through rough times and a lot of the time it was WAY out of your control, but what about easy times? Does anyone here understand Luck? Sarge you should, knowing that "accident prone" guy. Well my girl, her name is Luck, works both ways. What do you have to say about luck and also worse case scenarios Volwest, since that seems to be what this has been about.


Luck isnt a very reliable lady friend, she may treat you good one day and crush you the next, would you rely on a girl like that?

----------


## Sarge47

> You guys sure like to throw in a lot of hypothetical situations so here's one: What if everything works out great? I understand that most of you have gone through rough times and a lot of the time it was WAY out of your control, but what about easy times? Does anyone here understand Luck? Sarge you should, knowing that "accident prone" guy. Well my girl, her name is Luck, works both ways. What do you have to say about luck and also worse case scenarios Volwest, since that seems to be what this has been about.


People make their own luck, Spiritman. :Cool:

----------


## spiritman

> You're using what's known as "compartmental thinking."  You're just looking at the trip as a "great adventure".  even if the trip is successful, so what?  To be successful only means that they come back alive.  Next what happens?  Do they do it for 6 months? A year?  What about people like you who might think this is cool and go out and have problems?  Why do you think all the older, more experienced hands on this are against it?  Did you see the movie titled "Shackleton?"  In around 1917 Ernest Shackleton set off for the South Pole, He dropped off some people at a winter camp at one point and then continued on getting his ship stuck in the ice where it was later crushed as the ice closed in.  Shackleton was hailed a hero for getting all of his people from the ship back safely, though some did have toes amputated.  What the movie didn't mention was the 1st team he left at the 1st camp suffered tremendous loss of life.  You need to see the whole picture.


So what are you looking at this trip as then Sarge?

I haven't bothered asking them what happens next, but I doubt that they will be going again for any longer that this trip, and I bet they will actually listen to our advice and take some more vital gear.

And despite the fact that I think this is cool, I'm not going anywhere with just a knife, I bring a little extra gear, look at the minimalist survival thread. I'm also not the only one to do it! I don't go for a month either.

They are against the way they are going about it, and it's not the actual fact that they are going for a month, but that they are only bringing knives. And look at RickSAR's post, I think you might have given him the wrong impression about how long they would be gone when you asked him for his input, because he said to "TRY IT OUT FOR A MONTH"

----------


## spiritman

> People make their own luck, Spiritman.


that's my point sarge, I'm glad you said it.

----------


## spiritman

> Luck isnt a very reliable lady friend, she may treat you good one day and crush you the next, would you rely on a girl like that?


Look at what sarge said

----------


## spiritman

> What is not reliable in this process is not luck itself, but the way we pay attention to it, or to everything for that matter.


This was what I was looking for Volwest, thanks.

g2g but I'll be back to finish this thought tonight

----------


## trax

Sarge,

I for one think you were just one hard hearted, hard headed SOB who should have offered those poor fellas advice like: "well, you'll be fine as long as you keep your underwear clean" and "don't pick the posies because you know...flowers have feelings too" or maybe "gee fellas, I'm sure the warm feeling you get from being functioning retards will stop the onset of hypothermia"

Yeah, you're a bad one alright, dude.. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge,
> 
> I for one think you were just one hard hearted, hard headed SOB who should have offered those poor fellas advice like: "well, you'll be fine as long as you keep your underwear clean" and "don't pick the posies because you know...flowers have feelings too" or maybe "gee fellas, I'm sure the warm feeling you get from being functioning retards will stop the onset of hypothermia"
> 
> Yeah, you're a bad one alright, dude..


For a minute their I thought you were going to say something bad about me! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

> For a minute their I thought you were going to say something bad about me!


Not a chance

----------


## spiritman

> Now...what do you mean spiritman by  "worse case scenarios" ?


Well I suppose first what defines them, and if this is one. Then what CAUSES them. And maybe how people act and either get out of them or perish. Maybe this should be a thread...

----------


## FVR

What if:

They are successful?  Then they put their video on youtube and maybe get a little fame.


They are not successful?  Then their failure is felt by not only their families, but this site and all those who enjoy "preparing" so they don't have to be in survival mode.  We will then be lumped into a group as nut cases.

Well, we are a bunch of nut cases anyway.

----------


## Sarge47

> that's my point sarge, I'm glad you said it.


Don't take it the wrong way. :Confused:

----------


## Sarge47

> So what are you looking at this trip as then Sarge?
> 
> I haven't bothered asking them what happens next, but I doubt that they will be going again for any longer that this trip, and I bet they will actually listen to our advice and take some more vital gear.
> 
> And despite the fact that I think this is cool, I'm not going anywhere with just a knife, I bring a little extra gear, look at the minimalist survival thread. I'm also not the only one to do it! I don't go for a month either.
> 
> They are against the way they are going about it, and it's not the actual fact that they are going for a month, but that they are only bringing knives. And look at RickSAR's post, I think you might have given him the wrong impression about how long they would be gone when you asked him for his input, because he said to "TRY IT OUT FOR A MONTH"


Spiritman you took Rick SAR's post "out-of-context".  He was warning them NOT to go out their for a month using their list, but if they did he'd bet they would change that list in a hurry.  Bad form dawg! :Mad:

----------


## spiritman

> Don't take it the wrong way.


How could I? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Sarge47

> How could I?


The saying goes:  "Chance favors the prepared mind", ergo "chance", or "good luck" favors those who are prepared.  That would also mean that "bad luck" favors those who are not. :Cool:

----------


## spiritman

> The saying goes:  "Chance favors the prepared mind", ergo "chance", or "good luck" favors those who are prepared.  That would also mean that "bad luck" favors those who are not.


Which is really nice since these guys have been preparing since march for this. thats a LOT of PREP time.

----------


## Sarge47

> Which is really nice since these guys have been preparing since march for this. thats a LOT of PREP time.


It takes that long to sharpen a knife? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    They ought to hire you for their PR dude.

----------


## spiritman

> It takes that long to sharpen a knife?   They ought to hire you for their PR dude.


lol well they had to get good at it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> It takes that long to sharpen a knife?   They ought to hire you for their PR dude.



 the knives they were supposed to take,they were going to make.In one of their forum questions,one of them stated they no longer have time to make their knives,so they ar probably going to have to purchase them.

This is from their forum:
"Well i finished the forge for building our knife. I have tryed a few times but it is not going to well. We may have to buy a knife. We are running out of time and have so much to learn before going. We may have to put off building our own knife untill we get back."

----------


## Sarge47

> the knives they were supposed to take,they were going to make.In one of their forum questions,one of them stated they no longer have time to make their knives,so they ar probably going to have to purchase them.
> 
> This is from their forum:
> "Well i finished the forge for building our knife. I have tryed a few times but it is not going to well. We may have to buy a knife. We are running out of time and have so much to learn before going. We may have to put off building our own knife untill we get back."


One of the guys posted that his knife was one made by Ontario.  I would hope that whatever knife someone uses out in the field it's one they've used for quite some time and are familiar with.  That statement about "running out of time" just confirms my suspicions that they're very ill-prepared.  Why would someone want to wait until they get back until they build the knife they had planned on taking with them, unless they're planning on doing more of these? :Cool:

----------


## FVR

You don't need a forge to make a survival knife.  Take an American made horse shoe file, grind a blade on it slowly trying not to make the knife edge cherry.

Wrap some leather around the handle and you have one hell of a knife.

Sharp, easy to sharpen, and the back can be used for a striker with rock.  So it's a little brittle, just put it in the oven, turn the oven on, heat up till it's almost cherry then let cool, in the oven.

Made one and have been using it as a work knife for close to 4 years.

Throws pretty good to.

----------


## wareagle69

good idea fvr think i'll tyr it in the fall. i love my files that's one item i keep handy at all times.

----------


## wareagle69

i belong to another popular survival forum and went into a page i do not usually look at and found our freinds the numpties boy did they get blasted also 8 pages from guys that i repect telling them how after 10 to 20 yrs of experience that they would not attempt 30 days with only clothes and a knife, i thought that maybe we might have been a little hard on them and even offered some of my knowledge of wild edibles but alas ignorance is bliss i think the phrase ingnorance leads to bliss is appropriate here. these two feelers have spent allot of time hunting in their area so that has lead to a misleading comfort zone.  i for one will still tune in in october to see the results if they tell the truth.

----------


## Sarge47

> i belong to another popular survival forum and went into a page i do not usually look at and found our freinds the numpties boy did they get blasted also 8 pages from guys that i repect telling them how after 10 to 20 yrs of experience that they would not attempt 30 days with only clothes and a knife, i thought that maybe we might have been a little hard on them and even offered some of my knowledge of wild edibles but alas ignorance is bliss i think the phrase ingnorance leads to bliss is appropriate here. these two feelers have spent allot of time hunting in their area so that has lead to a misleading comfort zone.  i for one will still tune in in october to see the results if they tell the truth.


Also the saying that "you can't tell a fool anything but a word to the wise is enough.  Could you PM me that Forum address? :Cool:

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> Also the saying that "you can't tell a fool anything but a word to the wise is enough.  Could you PM me that Forum address?


Yeah, I want the address too.  

You GOTTA love the word "Numpty"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

Actually, I believe the original name was "The Bare WILDERNESS Numptys", but what's in a name, "Bare Woods" sounds better! :Wink:

----------


## survivalhike

As I have said before all you can do is tell someone that the road ahead is mined, and if they want to go anyway and get blown up it's their own damn fault.  This is Darwin at his best, and gene pools at their worst.

----------


## Sarge47

> As I have said before all you can do is tell someone that the road ahead is mined, and if they want to go anyway and get blown up it's their own damn fault.  This is Darwin at his best, and gene pools at their worst.


The thing is that these guys showed up here asking us for our help, then ignored most of it.  They are only pointed out now as a lesson in what not to do. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> As I have said before all you can do is tell someone that the road ahead is mined, and if they want to go anyway and get blown up it's their own damn fault.  This is Darwin at his best, and gene pools at their worst.


Yeah, the Forrest Gump philosophy - "Stupid is as stupid does."

----------


## survivalhike

I kind of figured from some of the posts I read that they had already asked about their proposed venture.  It's ballsy...I'll give them that.

----------


## Sarge47

> I kind of figured from some of the posts I read that they had already asked about their proposed venture.  It's ballsy...I'll give them that.


It's not "ballsy", it's foolish.  When they 1st showed up here they asked about edible plants in an area they said that they've lived in for a long time.  They refused to answer certain direct questions regarding the problems that might arise with anything but "I don't plan on failing."  99.99% of the people here felt that what they were doing was wrong, said so, & was ignored for their trouble.  It's like I always say; I would much rather be in the woods with someone who took too much stuff than not enough.  You can always lighten the load.  All we can really do here is learn from these guys by NOT doing what they are doing.  Even if they make it, what message will that send to others?  It's a very interesting study, I think. :Cool:

----------


## HOP

I have just read a book by two guys who went out for 46 days with just their clothes and a knife on there belt. As I read along it was plain that they were in a area that was plentiful with fish and game and plants as well, and actually would take a long walk into town for pizza or what ever. These guys teach survival and tracking now. While there are some sound techniques I think that it hardly meets survival quest requirements, they must have meet Bear.

----------


## Adrian

Just thought i'd let you know we are not dead yet. We are leaving on the 5th 0f October, Video starts on the 8th. Global News did a story on Bare Wilderness check out this site to view their story. http://www.**************8html 

See you in the Bush
Brad

----------


## Pilot

What a great place to come to get advice on survival skills.  As this is my first post I read the rules of the site.  "2. No personal attacks. If you disagree with someone, refute their statement. Don't call them a village idiot." 
 I have been following with great interest the plans of the barewilderness guys and after googling it found the posts here on the subject.  Here are some of the helpful comments given to Adrian when he was seeking information. " Brainless scheme, lame brain, lack of maturity, hard headed, Stupidman, Numty's, leave everything at home including their brains, know nothing nimrods, reckless, iq smaller than shoe size, foolish, inconsiderate, immature, 2 guys 2 knives 0 brains, self centered, Put in on Jackass, arrogant, wanna be's, posers, and an added bonus of "step in front of my truck".  And the majority of these helpful tidbits by the moderator. Hmmm

----------


## Pilot

There are those that build, and those that tear down, and spiritman is a builder.  Your concerns and comments were valid and you are the kind of member Adrian could benefit from.  You realize much can be learned from Adrian's adventure, and that he came here for sound tips from fellow outdoorsman, not because he is without knowledge, but because he knows he could always learn more.  I know him personally and am familiar with their plans.  I can tell you they have safety contingency plans and have addressed the concerns that you and Rick SARS had.  They are anything but "brainless" and naiive, and very aware of what they are getting into.  They may or may not be successful in making the full 30 days but I expect they will learn much and are willing to share that knowledge.

----------


## wareagle69

i agree with what you have said pilot however i stand by my posts of advice #54, 58, 68, 69 70. i think that they should have back up at another camp even if it is only a few hundred feet away, they do not need to use it.even les has a back up camp close by in case of trouble.

 i do find it interesting though that name calling aside that at another website with ppl whose opinion i highly value they were blasted in the same way albeit in a nicer manner, so that must give everyone something to consider when about 30- 40 professional and amateur outdoors man tell you to bring back-up maybe they might have something to although if all my friends were jumping off the bridge.... well who am i kidding i would be the first one of them sobs to be jumping that's who i am, sometimes not going with the crowd is the way to the top.


 lead follow or get the **** out of my way....

----------


## Sarge47

> What a great place to come to get advice on survival skills.  As this is my first post I read the rules of the site.  "2. No personal attacks. If you disagree with someone, refute their statement. Don't call them a village idiot." 
>  I have been following with great interest the plans of the barewilderness guys and after googling it found the posts here on the subject.  Here are some of the helpful comments given to Adrian when he was seeking information. " Brainless scheme, lame brain, lack of maturity, hard headed, Stupidman, Numty's, leave everything at home including their brains, know nothing nimrods, reckless, iq smaller than shoe size, foolish, inconsiderate, immature, 2 guys 2 knives 0 brains, self centered, Put in on Jackass, arrogant, wanna be's, posers, and an added bonus of "step in front of my truck".  And the majority of these helpful tidbits by the moderator. Hmmm


...Pilot, but how long have you been member of TBWN anyway? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    The reason they were taken too task is that they asked for advice then failed to answer direct questions which would have provided better answers for them, which, since it wouldn't fit in with their "brainless scheme". (NOTE: not directed at them, merely at their idea.)  If they were really honest about what they were doing they would have dialogued more.  (BTW, I wasn't the moderator then, okay?)  It became obvious to me that when they posted their web-site that they were trying to "recruit" members to their organization.  We'd love to have you here but if you're not comfortable you know where the door is, right. :Mad:  (BTW, follow up e-mail to Rick-SAR concluded that he still did not approve of what they were doing.)

----------


## Pilot

> i agree with what you have said pilot however i stand by my posts of advice #54, 58, 68, 69 70. i think that they should have back up at another camp even if it is only a few hundred feet away, they do not need to use it.even les has a back up camp close by in case of trouble.
> 
>  i do find it interesting though that name calling aside that at another website with ppl whose opinion i highly value they were blasted in the same way albeit in a nicer manner, so that must give everyone something to consider when about 30- 40 professional and amateur outdoors man tell you to bring back-up maybe they might have something to although if all my friends were jumping off the bridge.... well who am i kidding i would be the first one of them sobs to be jumping that's who i am, sometimes not going with the crowd is the way to the top.
> 
> 
>  lead follow or get the **** out of my way....


I read your posts as well and believe you had legit concerns and suggestions, (Owl Girl was also trying to be helpful).  I know also that if give you more details of their plans you would be more comfortable with your support.  I may do that but feel it is up to the barewilderness guys to announce the details as they see fit.  I also know which other site you are speaking of and yes there were many who shredded Adrian, but there's not much sense in discussing another forum here.  I can say this, they are very responsible family men who are taking on a big challenge, are willing to show what they are doing, whether successfully or in failure in a way that everyone can see it!  It was apparent that when he announced his intentions he got torn apart before anyone even knew the details.  Naysayers are not hard to find, but I must admit I was surprised how many jumped on that wagon.  The few who seemed supportive were quickly berrated, which seemed odd that a site which encourages learning survival techniques, and you learn by doing don't you?

----------


## Pilot

> ...Pilot, but how long have you been member of TBWN anyway?   The reason they were taken too task is that they asked for advice then failed to answer direct questions which would have provided better answers for them, which, since it wouldn't fit in with their "brainless scheme". (NOTE: not directed at them, merely at their idea.)  If they were really honest about what they were doing they would have dialogued more.  (BTW, I wasn't the moderator then, okay?)  It became obvious to me that when they posted their web-site that they were trying to "recruit" members to their organization.  We'd love to have you here but if you're not comfortable you know where the door is, right. (BTW, follow up e-mail to Rick-SAR concluded that he still did not approve of what they were doing.)


As a mod you know exactly how long I've been a member, and anyone can see I did my first post today.  So if I call your posts "brainless" (NOTE: not directed a you but only your posts) than I would not be breaking your rule #2?  Now you are calling them dishonest because they can't spend time on the net answering your questions day and night?  I have news for you, these guys are working full time , looking after their families, and working on this project indoors and out.  Why would they waste their time here if all they get is shredding?  Again, I know these guys, and they will probably drop by here and update everyone anyway.  Now you say you took them to task for "recruiting" ?  This is a brand new concern, I thought he came here for help and suggestions.  It seems no matter what you find something wrong, and always have the last word as you will with my posts.  As a mod you have the right to ban me or edit my posts, but why not keep me around a little longer if really have an interest in what happens with Brad and Sean.
As for the followup email with Rick SARS you don't seem to get it, Brad was not here to get your approval/permission for their plan, they ARE going ahead with it, what he was looking for was helpful tips which he may not yet have thought of, strange that he would go to a wilderness survival site for that!!

----------


## Sarge47

> As a mod you know exactly how long I've been a member, and anyone can see I did my first post today.  So if I call your posts "brainless" (NOTE: not directed a you but only your posts) than I would not be breaking your rule #2?  Now you are calling them dishonest because they can't spend time on the net answering your questions day and night?  I have news for you, these guys are working full time , looking after their families, and working on this project indoors and out.  Why would they waste their time here if all they get is shredding?  Again, I know these guys, and they will probably drop by here and update everyone anyway.  Now you say you took them to task for "recruiting" ?  This is a brand new concern, I thought he came here for help and suggestions.  It seems no matter what you find something wrong, and always have the last word as you will with my posts.  As a mod you have the right to ban me or edit my posts, but why not keep me around a little longer if really have an interest in what happens with Brad and Sean.
> As for the followup email with Rick SARS you don't seem to get it, Brad was not here to get your approval/permission for their plan, they ARE going ahead with it, what he was looking for was helpful tips which he may not yet have thought of, strange that he would go to a wilderness survival site for that!!


We had another member who has been permanantly disbarred for trying to steal members from this forum for his own web-site, and I didn't do it...that was done by the administrator.  Let's get something straight between you and me from the get-go!  

1st, the name calling ruling came after one member blatantly posted "PRIVATE MESSAGES" publicaly.  I then posted saying I would quit the name calling.  If you're going to point fingers and quote people, do it in context, you'll retain credibility.

 2nd, if you don't care to hear my opinions then don't ask, I don't "tippy-toe around. :EEK!:  

3rd, just about everybody here is working a full-time job and can still find 5 minutes a day to answer questions.   If you cna't take the heat here how are you gonna last out there?  If you don't want questions then don't ask them! We gave TBWN a chance by asking them questions and we ran up against a brick wall.  They "NEVER" answered!   They didn't want to hear what 99% of us "NAY-SAYERS" had to say. (see point #2).

4th, if they go ahead with it that's there decision, we all gave our "ASKED" opinions.  I refuse to give my blessing on any hare-brained scheme that is reckless, immature, and dangerous.  Apparantly I wasn't alone in this either.  And it IS important what other forums thought, there are experts there as well.  

5th, why would I kick you off, you're not spamming?  Heck, I think you're the most entertaining thing on this site! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Uh, you're not by any chance a Chinese Spambot are you?  As long as you're not trying to recruit members or sell me a handbag I can assure you, you're safe.  Hope you got a thick skin.

BTW, anybody can come back on here under a differant name, duh! :Confused:

----------


## FVR

Always wondered what happen to that gent.  Seems he got lost somewhere, visited his site once.

----------


## Pilot

I spoke to Brad and Sean last night and asked them lots of questions.  They went to the location (several hundred miles north)  with the intent to identify plants, water and food sources, and test the communication system they hoped to use.  The satellite upload system was found to be unreliable in that area.  The young man who shot and edited the promotional video was so interested in this project that he is now hired to shoot,carry, and edit all the video and pics.  He will camp nearby (with full camping gear, food, water, etc.. and be able to hike to a vehicle, drive to the nearest community and edit/ upload the daily video.  He has been given strict rules not to interfere in any way except (obviously in an emergency).  Many have asked how they were going to upload the video and the original plan was to do this via satellite with a solar power source for charging batteries etc.. but the people who originally assured them this would work now backed out and said they may not get a proper satellite signal there.  He will also act as their way of transmitting communications, and of course be a backup in case of emergency.
Wareagle as to posting pics, I know they did find and identify many plants, Brad mentioned that some of them were several kilometres away from the base camp but felt they could access them as needed.  They only have a few days left till they leave and are very busy, I doubt if they will be posting anything here at all until they return.  They do plan on posting the above info on their website.

----------


## Sarge47

So how's the new Homestead going?  I must admit, I don't know much about what you're trying to do, maybe you could give us a run-down! :Confused:

----------


## Survivor2.0

I would birng a tarp,a multi tool and poket kife,boots and a flash,light,while bringing one or two wild edibles books.

----------


## carcajou garou

Try a fixed blade knife...Buck kabar something a bit more durable that doesn't rely solely on a hinge.

----------


## Wezley

Hey Rusty,
Tell me more about dome shelters, and ... this is a bit different but, I was thinking of weaving domes out of bamboo (roots contained by a circular retaining channel) at the village. I've never worked with bamboo (and perhaps willow would be simpler), but was thinking it would be strong enough to hold a cob plaster or to bank the mud fairly high up, perhaps even allow for layers of grass and moss insulation. What do you think? Of course, I'll experiment, but any thoughts/ ideas ?  (aka Roz)
I love this site. Can't wait 'till I've read it all.

----------


## owl_girl

Hey Wezley, Ive used wood vines when building a dome shelter and they worked well for me, if that helps.

----------


## wareagle69

wezley sounds like you guys are doing an off shoot of arcosanti in Arizona.

 i like the site and will be returning to it sort of what i am trying to establish here in Ontario with our homestead i saw that rusty has his input there allot too. he appears to be a wealth of knowledge best of luck


              always be prepared 

   wareagle69

----------


## wareagle69

the boys only made it 13 days then had to call it quits, so sad too bad. they say that they will learn and evaluate from their experince hopefully they learn to read every site i have been on said the same thing 30 days in october in northern manitoba with only clothes and a knife    no way.. not to be negative but what can you say to that..

----------


## MCBushbaby

So what was the reason they quit?  I'm putting my money on lack of food.  From their site it looked like they could build a shelter and fire just fine, but I saw no mention of them knowing the 3 dozen or so edible plants in the boreal shield.

----------


## Sarge47

> So what was the reason they quit?  I'm putting my money on lack of food.  From their site it looked like they could build a shelter and fire just fine, but I saw no mention of them knowing the 3 dozen or so edible plants in the boreal shield.


They 1st came onto this site asking for help identifying the edible plants in that region already planning on trying to do this  thing dispite all the expert advice against.

----------


## Beo

Suckers! Didn't stand a chance, but kudos for the effort and much respect for the ole' college try (cause ony a college boy woulda tried that)  :Big Grin:

----------


## MCBushbaby

> They 1st came onto this site asking for help identifying the edible plants in that region already planning on trying to do this  thing dispite all the expert advice against.


Ahh, that's how they became the butt of these jokes.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ahh, that's how they became the butt of these jokes.


Here's the thread that started it all.  I wasn't the Mod back then so I was a bit more abrasive!

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...read.php?t=378

----------


## wareagle69

according to the website it was wet raining mixed with snow oh yeah and cold they spent most of thier efforts on building a shelter and trying to get a fire going couldn't spend enough time on food..

 i just shake my head in wonder..

----------


## FVR

What is their website?  Like to read about it.

----------


## Sarge47

> What is their website?  Like to read about it.


www.barewilderness.com

----------


## MCBushbaby

> Here's the thread that started it all.  I wasn't the Mod back then so I was a bit more abrasive!
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...read.php?t=378





> You're going out into the wilderness carrying practically nothing for a month in Northern Canada without knowing much of anything about wild foods, right? That is most unwise. Why in the world do you want to do that? Are you trying to compete with Les Stroud & Bear Grylls for a Discovery slot? I guess we could call it "Stupidman!"


I think you summed it up perfectly.  Why in the hell did they choose fall to try this for the first time?!  The only plants edible at this time are artichoke bulbs, some cattails, and the inner bark of trees...  doesn't make much sense to go up their on nothing, expecting to forage enough food for a month.  Stupidman indeed.

----------


## trax

don't need to check their site. I'm glad they got out ok. Any edible plants in their area are already frozen (there's a couple up there, no artichoke hearts in that area I think, Sarge, but I could be wrong. Plants aren't my strongest suit)

In a way, I guess I always found their attitude kind of arrogant. I hear a lot of people who think they can run off into the bush with just a knife because "well didn't the Indians live that way?" a) no, they didn't, b) they had thousands of years of community experience to rely on.

I hope exploding earth checks this out and some of the past threads on these guys, because he's trying, at least he's close enough to home to come back out, he isn't fool enough to make it into some macho endurance test.

----------


## Sarge47

> I think you summed it up perfectly.  Why in the hell did they choose fall to try this for the first time?!  The only plants edible at this time are artichoke bulbs, some cattails, and the inner bark of trees...  doesn't make much sense to go up their on nothing, expecting to forage enough food for a month.  Stupidman indeed.


The sad thing is that they totally REFUSED to answer any questions about what would they do if tradgedy struck except to say "We don't PLAN on failing".  My thinking was "then why come here and asks questions if you don't like the answers?"  Oh well, hopefully they learned what we all were trying to tell them.

----------


## trax

That they learned something (hopefully a lot) from trying, and since they did put up a website, others might learn from their foolhardiness as well.

----------


## Beo

Next time thet come on here let's rip'em a new one  :Big Grin:  jk (maybe)

----------


## Jay

So what happened to the two guys who were going to spend a month in the wilderness with only their clothes and knives?? any feedback?  I saw the thread in Sarge's blog.

----------


## Sarge47

> So what happened to the two guys who were going to spend a month in the wilderness with only their clothes and knives?? any feedback?  I saw the thread in Sarge's blog.


Last I heard they had to give up after 13 days and came home very wet & hungry.  Somebody said they haven't been doing any updating on their web-site.  I'm just glad they made it home alive! :Cool:

----------


## Jay

> Last I heard they had to give up after 13 days and came home very wet & hungry.  Somebody said they haven't been doing any updating on their web-site.  I'm just glad they made it home alive!


I went through that post carefully Sarge, and I got cold chills.  Nothing anyone could have said would have stopped them.  Had I been in your place I'd have taken the same stand. wilderness survival is not for little children. I spend more time in the jungles than I do in the city some months. I try to prepare for every eventuality, carry lots of personal gear. (large packet of medcines, snare wire, several types fire making stuff, 2 or 3 knives, 2 flaslights, spare batteries etc etc....the list goes on.....and yet my fervernt prayer everyday is that i wont need to use most of this stuff.
Hope they learned something....and glad they made it out alive.

----------


## Sarge47

The thing that  really got me riled was that they came on here asking for input, then didn't like the input they got.  My take on that was that our advice didn't help "Pump up" the image they had of themselves.  Later on one of their "groupies" showed up briefly banging the "Bare Wilderness" drum but disappeared after only a few posts.  This is why, today, I have very little patience with people who won't listen to advice given here after they ask for it.  it's also why I like the "school" idea.  If someone comes on here asking for advice we just direct them to the school and not cover the same ground over & over again! :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

what colour shirt should i wear tommorrow

----------


## RobertRogers

Certainly do-able by someone with enough experience

----------


## Bladesypher

Anyone who thinks they can make it in the wilderness with only cloths and a knife then actually attempts too should make sure they actually CAN. I think the knife is the most important piece of kit. You can cut bark from willow trees or hemp from nettles to make string for snares. You can sharpen stakes to build a shelter, you can use the string for fishing too with a bramble thorn. And you can even make fire with it if you know how to construct a hand-drill, bow drill or plough. Before you go into the wilderness with such little equipment you should at least be ABLE and not just know in theory HOW to make snares to catch food    to satisfy your stomach and construct and use a bow drill to warm you. Just knowing how isn't enough. You need to practice these things relentlessly until you can do them all perfectly before attempting such things. I heard they had only a few months of training? Even many men with a year of training couldn't last long in the wild with only a knife. 13 days isn't that bad for how little experience they had... but I think it was a foolish attempt.

----------


## explodingearth

my heavy duty kabar
stainless steel knife
stainless lightweight axe
poncho/tarp
jacket
poly unders
few rolls of 550
alice pack
4 or so pairs of wool socks
insulated boots
another pair of poly unders
wool hat
thin fleece hat
snow pants
crampons
bow/arrows
wild food book
steel strike/flint chunk
pack of djarum black
all purpose stainless cooking pot
ax file
sharpening stone
hone
binocs
magnifying glass
my baton
antiseptic ointment
multitool
insulated gloves
scarf

----------


## wildWoman

I don't understand why people need to do this sort of macho "me and my knife against the wilderness" thing. It's great living out in the bush, it's also great to aquire survival skills and know what to do if, for whatever reason, you go out poorly equipped and prepared and have to rely mostly on your wits and a few tools. But these going off for x amount of time - survival projects are the equivalent of getting dropped off with ten cents in your pocket in New York City. Where's the joy? Where's the fun? What could you get out of it other than having a tough time? Why not bring a bit of gear, have fun, enjoy and hone your skills while camping.

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't understand why people need to do this sort of macho "me and my knife against the wilderness" thing. It's great living out in the bush, it's also great to aquire survival skills and know what to do if, for whatever reason, you go out poorly equipped and prepared and have to rely mostly on your wits and a few tools. But these going off for x amount of time - survival projects are the equivalent of getting dropped off with ten cents in your pocket in New York City. Where's the joy? Where's the fun? What could you get out of it other than having a tough time? Why not bring a bit of gear, have fun, enjoy and hone your skills while camping.


What you're saying has been my view from the start, WW.  The reason I lumped this whole thing together was for the following reasons:
1.)  To show others that most members here are not impressed with such stunts.
2.)  That "Survival" is not the latest "Extreme Sport", but a matter of life &
      Death.  
3.)  No "nimrod" knows more than the experts.
4.)  To show the whole story, from beginning to end. :Cool:

----------


## DEET

I have a feeling we'll be reading about these numpties again on the darwin award website.  Too many people don't seem to understand that nature is not to be trifled with.  These idiots have not learned their lesson and I gaurantee they will end up either dead or seriously injured.  All you have to do is look at their attitude on the posts and you'll realize that they don't have the mental ability to see their failure as a warning but as a challenge.  Mark my words they will try this again and it will become a recovery effort when they call off the search.

----------


## RBB

A couple of generations ago, my mother's family were hunter gatherers.  Because of this, I've gone off a couple of times with no food for a month, to see if I could feed myself.  If the fish were biting, it wasn't bad.  If they're not, I get awful tired of cattails, roots, blueberries, and red squirrel - and not enough of any of it.  Good way to loose weight.

Still, there is something good about it.  I'll probably do it again.

----------


## Nativedude

As many years as I have spent in the back country and bush, I WOULD NOT go it with just a knife and the clothes on my back -- unless it was an inevitable occurrence!

I take my knife, bedroll (2 wool blankets & a waterproof sleeping bag cover), my billy can, canteen, and the clothes on my back.

I do hunt and trap my food, or for greens and insects along the way.

To encourage anyone to go out "UNPREPARED" as the original poster of this thread is, is completely sadistic -- IMO!!

We should encourage the uninformed/untrained to learn the required skills needed before taking on such an endeavor.

Trying to be "macho" as he/they apparently are trying to be will get them a SAR mission and an expensive helio ride to either the hospital (if they're lucky) or the morgue!!   :EEK!: 

I have seen it happen many times!

----------


## spiritman

I just noticed this thread, and I like that it's a sticky. It shows the new ppl how even when someone is going out of their way to be obnoxious and vain you can still be reasonable and open minded in the face of loud opposition while trying to discuss a hot topic. There have been some crazy death matches here from time to time.

Also as a correction since I wasn't around to respond at the time (I definitely wouldn't have this go unanswered), the rule about not calling ppl names "refute their statements" was clearly not about my side of the debate. Nor was it about posting someones pvt msgs, that rule was separate. It was because of the butt that got hurt by me doing it. Which I did to put everything (that was practically quoted from my private responses to their pvt msgs) in context, which was somewhere about ten thousand miles from where it should have been. Once that was crystal clear I edited the messages so new ppl or anyone who hadn't seen it yet wouldn't think less of the other involved senior member.

I should have kept more up to date on this as it was happening but that was a few busy months ago and only noticed it tonight because it was a sticky

Native dude you have a good list there, I have similar items in my short term pack and I usually bring some food along. Instead of blankets I use a sleeping bag and a gortex bivouac. I also use a magnesium striker for a quick fire. How do you start your fires?

----------


## Nativedude

> ". . .Nativedude you have a good list there. . . .How do you start your fires?"


I mostly use a fire drill or fire plough. As a back-up, I carry a magnesium F.S. and a Spark-a-Light (which are permanently attached to my knife sheath), and I have a 3" dia. - 6x glass mag. lens that hangs around my neck in a buck skin pouch I made. Those are E.D.C. items I carry no matter where I go!

I use the fire drill and/or plough to keep my skills with each sharp.  :Wink:

----------


## cyc79

> This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me


Call me wimpy but good luck guys,better you than me.I'd rather have gear with me and not need it than need it and not have it.I've spent most of my life in northern saskatchewan so I'm not just guessing at what it will be like.

----------


## coldkill13

> No guns. Guns are for pussies.


!?! :Mad: I'm offended!

----------


## marberry

iv spent alot of time in the northern manitoba wildernesses and i know from personal experience your 1 step from committing suicide . first  where in north manitoba are you planning on going ? like north of Thompson wilderness or west oof church hill ? huge difference there that just might mean your life.

----------


## Sarge47

> Jon Krakauer, author of the book:  "Into Thin Air", which became a TV movie and is being redone, BTW; also wrote a book titled "Into the Wild".  It's a fascinating story about how a young man, inspired by Jack London, went out into the wilds of Alaska with nothing but the clothes on his back and a bag of parched corn...his lifeless corpse was discovered at his campsite months later.  However this man obviously suffered from a diminished mental capacity!  Awhile back three mountain climbers tried to summit Mt. Denali, I believe it was, forsaking most of their equipment.  These three guys were very experienced climbers.  Rescue teams found the body of one of the men in a snow cave and no trace of the other two.  The motto is:  "BE PREPARED"!  Even the simplest Boy Scout knows that one!


Well, the movie "Into the Wild" was released on DVD this week and I just watched it, great movie and very true to the book.  Sean Penn wrote the screenplay and directed.   Christopher McCandless, aka "Alexander Supertramp" died in Alaska because of a mistake in identifying wild edible plants and got the wrong one, and died.  At least TBWN had each other.  Two thumbs up on the film, BTW. :Big Grin:

----------


## GVan

Hey  Sarge,

You do realize that inside the para coer are seven thin white nylon threads that work great for snares, fishing line, sewing thread, and numerius other purposes.

PERSONALLY, I'D CARRY THE SAME CRAP IN MY PACK THAT I CARRIED FOR 30 YEARS IN THE ARMY. ABOVE ALL KEEP IT SIMPLE AND LIGHT.  THE GREATEST PIECE OF EQUIPTMENT THAT YOU COULD POSSIBLY TAKE WITH YOU IS KNOWLEDGE AND A KEEN WIT.

----------


## Sarge47

Yes, we all know about 550 cord, it's been covered extensively.  Also, I agree with your assessment about "knowledge & a keen wit"; but what has all this to do with what I just posted? :Confused:

----------


## palerider

never laughed so hard in my life, i've got to forward this thread on to the rest of my unit.


            do or do not there is no try

----------


## marberry

after this tree planting season im thinking of buying some land north of whiteshell provincial park. maby make a cabin and update my trapping certification.

----------


## crashdive123

> after this tree planting season im thinking of buying some land north of whiteshell provincial park. maby make a cabin and update my trapping certification.


Please do not take this the wrong way.  I am just not familiar with the laws where you are.   At 16, do you need parental permission for that sort of thing, or would your parents have to purchase it.  Making a cabin - yeah - at 16 years old, how do you plan to pay for it?  Just curious.

----------


## marberry

treeplanting makes 5 000 - 40 000 a season , im a rooky so ill prob only make around 10K . ill prob get my parents to buy the land for me. and if i wana make a cabin all i need is an axe and land with trees...

----------


## wildWoman

Hey, you go right for it, kid!! Power to you.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Marcraft.  I was just curious.

----------


## marberry

ugh i hate it when im called a kid, im 16 and can (and have) passed for as old as 25

----------


## crashdive123

Don't worry --- plenty of time to grow up and get old like the rest of us.

----------


## wildWoman

sorry to have stepped on your manly toes  :Wink:   won't happen again. If you were female, I would have said "you go, girl", which applies to and is accepted by women of all ages  :Smile:

----------


## Catfish

Ah, don't be in too big a hurry to become an adult, Marcraft...that'll come soon enough.   :Wink: 

One day, not as far from now as you might think, you'll hear folks *****ing about "young people today" and you'll realize they aren't complaining about you.  Not long after that, you'll buy a six-pack of beer and the clerk won't ask to see your ID.  From there it's just a downhill slide to getting AARP solicitations in the mail and going to bed right after you've watched 'Matlock'.  And you'll wish that just once, someone would call you 'kid'.  :Big Grin: 

Being young is a precious gift - enjoy it while it lasts.   :Cool:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> sorry to have stepped on your manly toes   won't happen again. If you were female, I would have said "you go, girl", which applies to and is accepted by women of all ages



Oprah invented that slogan I think....Good old Oprah. :Big Grin:

----------


## marberry

like i said , i look older , i never get asked for ID. and i really dont act like anyone iv met whos my age.

----------


## go2ndAmend

A Year? I'd bring a good dog and a good woman.

----------


## Rick

I know what you mean, Marcraft. I'm 54 and could easily pass for 53. It would be sort of cool to get carded. But if I did, I'd think they wanted to see my AARP card for my discount.

----------


## marberry

lol smarta**

----------


## awfoxden

> It's something they are excited about, and if they really are gonna do it then they had better do a good job of it. We aren't gonna make them NOT go sarge, so we should do all we can to help. I think you could give them some really good advice and they are going to need it. They had better post us as a source! lol but seriously they ARE actively trying to prepare, thats a good sign. It's not like they are my age and ADD with A $1000 knife and think they are invincible. We could AT LEAST give advice about what cloths and knives, and to have some way to make an sos signal other than fire for someone watching for it. 
> 
> Do you have any of your constructive advice? I am interested in what you would tell them.


I personally say it sounds like alot of fun; however I would recommend taking a full backpacking/camping set up with them.  do everything they can to survive the month with next to nothing, but if the s$%# hits the fan they have adequate shelters, supplies, and food to safely see them back out.  if they make it great. should be interesting hearing there story. if they don't at least they will have what they need to get out alive and well to live another day.

as ive stated already on this site - go camping to practice your survival skills.  much safer and nice to have a few luxury items along when your 2 weeks into living with nothing but a knife.

----------


## lifesongwild

I turned 15 the first time I went to BC (British Columbia).  My two sisters and I went in my older sisters boy friends Hudson Hornet, what a car.  My sis San and I who is 4 years older, took off on our own and hitchhiked all over BC and Alberta. We had little to no money, no tent, we did have army surplus sleeping bags.  We slept under bridges, bathrooms, peoples homes, in the bush.  We had a blast!  What did we eat, not much as I remember, though people were always feeding us beer.  Heard my first wolf and saw my first grizz that summer.  We found work for a few weeks guiding some fellows that were doing mineral sampling, then back into the bush. We learned a lot that summer about roughing it, our dreams, and ourselves.

You don't need a lot to begin an adventure: just the desire, some sort of a general plan, use your noggin, and most of all, don't take yourself to serious.  For the uninitiated, a half a day in the north woods in spring with black flies and mosquito's as companions, will pretty much make one sober up pretty quick and re-think your basic plan.  If you get turned around and lost out there, it will probably induce panic or the "I want my mommy factor." If you make it out okay, then you just earned some serious experience points on not what to do.  As a professional now, my advice is to get training, good training, before one decides to take off in the woods for an hour or the summer.  It will always serve you well.

----------


## Stony

to get back to the original question of this thread:
-my girls
-the dog
-my chainsaw
-my .410
-the ammo for it
-my bow
-enough gas & oil for the saw and truck
everything else (including food) is already in our cabin.

----------


## Excalibur

Im not to keen on the local wildlife of northern manitoba but the weather can become a problem really fast I would suggest basic sheltering like a pancho and some para cord.  possibly a few ration bars just in case, and something with a little more spunk than a knife for those late night bumps ie a .357 or .44 bears will laugh at less

----------


## Excalibur

did anyone hear how they faired thier site says they made 13 days

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Ended up eating each other after all the underwear soup was consumed at day four.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

I spent this evening on and off reading this thread and do believe I'll keep an eye out on it to see how these two made out.

----------


## crashdive123

Haven't checked their website since they first appeared, but I'm willing to bet they will charge money to view their stupidity.

----------


## nell67

That is exactly what they did crash,they lasted 13 days,couldnt catch anything other than a cold,and had difficulty getting a fire started,so they bailed.last time I went to their site,they were charging to view their adventure in numptiness......

----------


## wareagle69

if they were truly out for the quest of knowledge and to make money fine but to up and run away after thier failure shows me allot about them, swallow yer pride boys and show everyone what you learned maybe your failure( which i see as a learning opportunity) will help some other newbie not make a fatal mistake..

      always be prepared-prepare all ways

----------


## crashdive123

I guess it never was about surviving in the wilderness.  Kind of figures judging from their attitude on the forum.

----------


## Rick

WE is right. There really isn't any failure. It's all a learning experience. And I'm here to tell you I've learned some stuff in a really big non-failure way before. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Excalibur

Those two are idiots they should post on bevis and butthead I plan on a trip too 4 people and a dog 1 canaidian wilderness and 400 pounds of cargo for 3 months with a year of training to go and a year behind us

----------


## Tahyo

I know some of you are way more familiar with parts of Manitoba than I am.
Way back in 73 (giving up my age), I went to Gods Lake (there's an island, I forget the name), on a fly in fishing trip for my graduation.  It was in July.
Now mind you, back then I knew how to hunt, trap and survive the marshes and swamps of La. as that's the environment I was raised in, but I was so out of my element up there and the one thing I will never forget were the mosquitoes.  Fishing was fun up until that guide pulled that boat into the mouth of this one river and the swarms of "sqeeters" came out of there in black clouds.

----------


## Excalibur

like i posted on a thread somewhere else, most accidents can be prevented with trainng, patience and common sense.  the risk for accidents are there, its how you deal with the situation means the differance between body bag or a great trip.  I know I lack in experiance but before I thrust myself and my 3 boys into a situation we are all working on learning and preparing.  Other than basic hikes and camping trips, hunting and fishing trips my boys have some knowledge but not nearly enough to survive if we get seperated.  Tonite I asked my 13 y/o how long he could survive with only a knife his response was how long does it take to starve.  he thought it was funny I didnt and after I explained some of the things that could happen on our trip he lost his smile and opened the book to figure out what he could eat and how

----------


## crashdive123

Excalibur - I know that you are doing the studying with your boys for the trip.  Are you planning several shorter trips with them as part of the training?  Maybe start with 2-3 day trips then progress to longer ones?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I know some of you are way more familiar with parts of Manitoba than I am.
> Way back in 73 (giving up my age), I went to Gods Lake (there's an island, I forget the name), on a fly in fishing trip for my graduation.  It was in July.
> Now mind you, back then I knew how to hunt, trap and survive the marshes and swamps of La. as that's the environment I was raised in, but I was so out of my element up there and the one thing I will never forget were the mosquitoes.  Fishing was fun up until that guide pulled that boat into the mouth of this one river and the swarms of "sqeeters" came out of there in black clouds.


I dont even notice them anymore......

Its like those starving african children commercials on sunday mornings.....flies crawling all over their faces.......we just get us to it.

----------


## Excalibur

yes next weekend is our 15th trip a short hike about 3 miles followed by a 3 mile canoe trip broken into 1 day to hike rest spent fishing 1 day on the water also fishing with the last day at the boat ramp going over rollover drills and water survival

----------


## crashdive123

Good plan.  Keep it up.

----------


## Excalibur

thanks I hope we dont need all the training and just have a blast

----------


## Excalibur

atleast they made it out alive mabey next time they will make it. Even failure is a learning tool if we are wise enough to listen (unless were dead)

----------


## Excalibur

by the way I am still wet behind the ears here could someone explain to me what the heck is a numpty

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I have only read down to half way on the third page of this thread.. I can't give them enough survival information I wouldn't know where to start with these guys.. 

Over the last 8 or 9 months... I have been building a survival 'pack' and am still building it ... before I even go out there by myself... and I am packing in all the information that I can find and learn before I go out there by myself.. and I am talking beyond the standard 'campsites'.. 'campgrounds'.. whatever. 

The best advise I can give them on such short notice.. 30 days (or less?) I don't know when this thread was started... is to get theirselves to a professional survival school and pay the price to attend that for a month before doing it on their own. 

The reason that I am building a survival 'pack' and learning all that I can from here and other places on my own.. is that I can't afford to go to a professional school... I wish I could.. but money and time are against me at present. But that is the best advice I can give them. 

Without doing that or taking as much time as I am taking to be prepared for it and 'know'  the information... I would say .. "don't go" !!

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> by the way I am still wet behind the ears here could someone explain to me what the heck is a numpty


tenderfoot..

----------


## Sarge47

> tenderfoot..


No, "Nimrod" is a "Tenderfoot", "NUMPTY" is "UK" for "Idiot!" :EEK!:

----------


## Tahyo

I just went to their web site. I truly hope no one of inexperience takes that site seriously.  The information is incomplete and often unclear.  I'm sure they may have some experience in recreational hunting and camping, but I think it ends there.

----------


## crashdive123

> I just went to their web site. I truly hope no one of inexperience takes that site seriously.  The information is incomplete and often unclear.  I'm sure they may have some experience in recreational hunting and camping, but I think it ends there.


That's why they're in the NUMPTY thread.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> No, "Nimrod" is a "Tenderfoot", "NUMPTY" is "UK" for "Idiot!"


Oh... ok. glad I'm not either one....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> That is exactly what they did crash,they lasted 13 days,couldnt catch anything other than a cold,and had difficulty getting a fire started,so they bailed.last time I went to their site,they were charging to view their adventure in numptiness......


Was this information on their website? I have a hard time trying to navigate that site... I don't think it was posted here.. :Confused:  

Oh... duhhhh.. reader scrolling across banner... didn't notice that.

So, they survived for 13 out a planned 30 days.. does that mean they aren't surviving anymore.. kind of like the blairwitch project?  Login huh?? Premium membership???  BULL!!!

----------


## nell67

No that was from news erports on them.

----------


## trax

I think I may have mentioned about 8 pages or so back on this thread that I was done with it, yet here I am, and here's why. Here it is. I can't believe those guys have wound up with a 13 pages thread dedicated to them and their misadventures. I suppose its a good thing for new members to sort of get a sense of what we're about or for newbies to the outdoors to get a sense of how not to behave, but...Yikes, 13 pages and me running off at the mouth about it.

----------


## crashdive123

Think of them as a problem child at work.  You know the kind.  10% of the employees require 90% of the attention.

----------


## Tahyo

> I think I may have mentioned about 8 pages or so back on this thread that I was done with it, yet here I am, and here's why. Here it is. I can't believe those guys have wound up with a 13 pages thread dedicated to them and their misadventures. I suppose its a good thing for new members to sort of get a sense of what we're about or for newbies to the outdoors to get a sense of how not to behave, but...Yikes, 13 pages and me running off at the mouth about it.



In a sense, something like this is occasionally useful when you have the appropriate responses pointing out the "error of one's ways" as it has in this thread.

----------


## trax

> Think of them as a problem child at work.  You know the kind.  10% of the employees require 90% of the attention.


that is so true.

----------


## Excalibur

Ive actually learned quite a bit from these two like how NOT to plan a trip

----------


## crashdive123

> Ive actually learned quite a bit from these two like how NOT to plan a trip


Shhhhhh.  They may send you a bill for their expertise. :EEK!:

----------


## Excalibur

I would just refer them to trax's story about the tax man lol

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I think I may have mentioned about 8 pages or so back on this thread that I was done with it, yet here I am, and here's why. Here it is. I can't believe those guys have wound up with a 13 pages thread dedicated to them and their misadventures. I suppose its a good thing for new members to sort of get a sense of what we're about or for newbies to the outdoors to get a sense of how not to behave, but...Yikes, 13 pages and me running off at the mouth about it.


Well, it certainly turns out that they are controversial... and in that, they are good businessmen... and business is apparently what they wanted to generate... So, good business tip.... Controversy sells!!  :Smile:

----------


## Excalibur

unless you need SAR or a bodybag

----------


## Shifty

Hey guys. Im looking for a bit of advice. 
 My friend and I (Ages 16 and 17) will be going to live in the Northern Ontario Wilderness (around the timmons area) for about a week in Late june, just after school ends. It may be more depending on how well we do. 
 We both own air rifles and are frequent fishermen. We are planning on surviving mainly off of fish and most likely small game like squirrels. We want to plan everything out perfectly before we go. 

Any advice at all would be helpful. 
Thanks, Shifty.

----------


## crashdive123

Well Shifty, looks like you picked the right thread to ask your question.  Before I, and others answer, how about going here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14 to introduce yourself.  Tell us a bit about your experience in the wilds, hobbies, ya know that sort of thing.  Nothing too personal.  This will give us a better idea on what advice to give you.

----------


## Shifty

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...9738#post39738

K i made a little somehting about myself. Not much, but it shows a bit where i am coming from. 

A course in survival would not be an option for me at this point, for various reasons. So instead i am trying to gather as much information about survival in northern ontario as i can. 

any help would be great! 
thanks. Shifty

----------


## crashdive123

Shifty, based on the information you have provided, I would recommend against going out into the wilds to test yourself for a week or more.  IMO the best way to test yourself and your skills is to go camping with all of your gear.  If you want to start fire using only primitive methods fine.  But at least you will have your gear with you if you need it.  Build your own shelter - go for it.  The tent is your back-up.  Want to eat off the land - sure why not.  A little rice and beans or some camp food will be there if you need it.  There is absolutely no good reason to put yourself in a potential life and death situation on purpose.  What you are suggesting is dangerous and I don't recommend it.  Take a look at the blogs.  Sarge, one of the moderators has posted some useful information there (as have others) but some of his stuff is targeted toward what you are trying to do.

Stay with the forums, ask questions, learn.  Do not get upset if you don't always get the answer you want.....sometimes it's the answer that you need.

----------


## Tahyo

Shifty,
Read this entire forum to start with.  There is tons of good advice here and at the top of the list, the best advice starts with Crash's initial advice to you.

----------


## beerrunner13

What Crash told you is wise and true.  I have a little bush time behind me and I still take back ups for my back up.  Do not go off on a triip to test youself without everything you would need , leave it in your pack if you want to but DO NOT put yourself in harms way for some macho idea of testing yourself.

----------


## Sarge47

I'm reserving any answer until yo reveal if you're a "Numpty", Nimrod", or serious student.  Your answers will tell. :Cool:

----------


## Shifty

Thx guys. 
 I'm smart, and won't put myself into any situation which I don't believe I can handle. 
 I am going to bring with me plenty of extra food, as a backup for the first day or so, and emergency. If it gets dangerous at all we will be leaving immidiatly. We are planning to bring a tent, (so it basically is camping), because it will be our first time. 
I am planning many backups just to add more safety (lighters, food, gps. etc)just incase we cant start fire using primative skills etc. 

What do you guys think?

----------


## crashdive123

Good deal.  Here's an idea that might help you.  Start out with some short trips before you graduate.  Ya know - weekend stuff.  That way you guys can practice your skills, figure out where you need the most work, and then go on your longer trip with the confidence that you will succeed, be safe, and have fun.

----------


## Tahyo

Sounds like you are thinking wisely Shifty.  Like the saying goes, "Better to have it and not need it than to not have it and need it."

If you do regular camping trips and practice certain things each time, you'll get better at things as well as find the things that you are not good at and either work on those weaknesses or figure an alternate way of doing it.

There is another thread posted somewhere regarding "Weaknesses".  Quite a few of us weren't so embarrassed to mention what we were not so good at.

----------


## canid

i also find that in general it's no fun go end up in a situation requiring the execution of tasks, skills, etc. that you know you can do but find that you're not in a rhythm for pulling them together all at once, or in non-ideal circumstances.

----------


## Sarge47

> Thx guys. 
>  I'm smart, and won't put myself into any situation which I don't believe I can handle. 
>  I am going to bring with me plenty of extra food, as a backup for the first day or so, and emergency. If it gets dangerous at all we will be leaving immidiatly. We are planning to bring a tent, (so it basically is camping), because it will be our first time. 
> I am planning many backups just to add more safety (lighters, food, gps. etc)just incase we cant start fire using primative skills etc. 
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you're a bright young man.  I can't tell you how much I enjoyed reading this last post, it shows me that you're not a "Numpty", but a novice.  If it were me I'd take Crashdive's advice and plan a series of short outings 1st, gradually working my way up to the bigger, then biggest one.  I'd keep a log/record of each activity at each site & trip detailing what we did, how it went, and what we coulda/shoulda done to make things smoother.  Here's a good example.  Say my 1st campout was going to involve "fire-making".  Stashed away in my backpack is my waterproof match container & Butane lighter, flint & Steel, 4000 Steel Wool, etc.  My log reads something like this:

"Day one:  Reached campsite around 3pm in the afternoon.  Had camp set up by 3:45 and we set about to find our fire-making materials:  Tinder; Kindling: & Fuel.  Steve wanted to try his fire drill but gave up after 30 minutes, we'll try that again tommorrow but for now have made a fire the modern way...matches, and did it by using only one match, Boy Scout style.  Supper consists of____________________, and I'm the designated cook so it's my job to feed all of us hungry outdoorsmen."

"Day Two:  Woke up to an awful mess, we had a regular "Gully-washer" last night and the fire got washed out as well.  The guys & me are trying to figure out how to start another one out of wet wood.  NOTE:  When back home study up on how to start a fire under WET conditions!"  You get the idea.  Every trip is another classroom experience undertaken as safely as possible but with a direct purpose.  I'd write down a planned organized list of each proposed outing, where it's going to be, who's going, what each person's duties will be, what the back-up precautions are. and finally, the rating of how each trip went.  Ok, good, great, bogus, etc..  Good luck, have fun, and keep us all posted.  Oh...BTW, welcome to the "Wolf-Pack"!

----------


## Riverrat

Shifty, if you are going off the beaten path, make sure you and your friend have a first aid course and a first aid kit with each of you, as a bare minimun. Sounds like ti will be a great time, good luck.

----------


## Shifty

Thx for all the tips! 
   I am definatly bringing a first-aid kit, and I have been interested in a course for a while now. Im going to take your advice and practice some skills up at a friends cottage when it starts getting a bit warmer out. I also just rented a book from the library on edible wild plants in Ontario, although i do not intend to eat a lot of plants on the trip (at least not on the first one, because you can never be too sure) Any more information i could get would be great!
 P.S Would a .177 cal 495fps airgun be alright for hunting squirrels for food?

Thanks everyone for the advice! I am eager to hear more!
Shifty.

----------


## crashdive123

A pellet or BB gun can take small game.  Don't know what the laws are in your area regarding their use and hunting.  Worth checking into.

----------


## SGTD00m

Shifty if your interested in First Aid i can hook up with some great Army first Aid manuals and take at home course to get threw basic first aid. However nothing beats hands on practice with first aid skills. Also you said u planning practicing your skill up at a friends cottage when it gets a lot warmer for some skills all u need is your back yard. When ever i get new hiking gear or before i go on extended trips i always spend some time in my backyard practicing. I am sure my neighbors wonder y i am out back using a fire plow to light my barbeque or y i am setting tents up in the pouring rain but it helps to sharpen skills before u really need them.

----------


## beerrunner13

> Shifty if your interested in First Aid i can hook up with some great Army first Aid manuals and take at home course to get threw basic first aid. However nothing beats hands on practice with first aid skills. Also you said u planning practicing your skill up at a friends cottage when it gets a lot warmer for some skills all u need is your back yard. When ever i get new hiking gear or before i go on extended trips i always spend some time in my backyard practicing. I am sure my neighbors wonder y i am out back using a fire plow to light my barbeque or y i am setting tents up in the pouring rain but it helps to sharpen skills before u really need them.


Great point I trained my nephews out in the fields at the farm before they ever got to go into the woods with me.  My wife gets "classes" in the back yard almost every weekend.  She likes little campfires and sitting and watchingthe fire sometimes, now instead of asking me to make one she goes out and starts gathering wood and starts it herself, she learned to set up the tents the same way.  You don't have to be in the middle of nowhere to hone your skills.

----------


## DOGMAN

> No, "Nimrod" is a "Tenderfoot", "NUMPTY" is "UK" for "Idiot!"


I was taught in Sunday School many moons ago that Nimrod meant "master hunter"  and that there was some ruler named Nimrod who was the grandson of Noah.  I don't remember much from those classes, but since I was always sitting there dreaming of hunting and fishing that kinda stuck in the ol' memory bank.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Montana - Right on the money. I had to look it up and it's just as you say. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimrod_(king))

----------


## Sarge47

I guess I'll have to change that to "novice" then, huh? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Hey, that's between you and the lightening bolts. :Big Grin:

----------


## Deadfall

Hi everyone firstly id like to say that this is a great forum and i ve learned alot from reading it.
I am shifty's friend who will be accompaning him on the trip. We have done alot of research and practice and i think we are starting to get on the right track as far as our survival skills go, (trapping, plant identification, first aid etc) We have taken Crashdive 123's advice and we are going on a short trip one weekend in may to test our skills.
Thanks for all the great advice
     Deadfall
BTW i chose the name because i was practising making deadfalls in my backyard b4 i made my account :Smile:

----------


## marberry

im back after 2 weeks living in the sandilands wilderness and i already hate suburbia again might just go back tomorrow if the weather clears up (it was -13 last night) i actually made a prety nice shelter considering id only been there 14 days, sorta like an enormous lean to with 3 1/2 walls. after 2 days straight of rain i had to abandon it >_<.

----------


## Aurelius95

> im back after 2 weeks living in the sandilands wilderness and i already hate suburbia again might just go back tomorrow if the weather clears up (it was -13 last night) i actually made a prety nice shelter considering id only been there 14 days, sorta like an enormous lean to with 3 1/2 walls. after 2 days straight of rain i had to abandon it >_<.


You can't just say that!  We need details and pictures, if you got 'em.

-13C?

----------


## Sarge47

> Hi do you *want to go outghg*


Your posts are sounding like Spam and you sound like a Troll!  Please quit playing around & follow the rules which, BTW, include properly introducing yourself on the "intro" page or risk getting banned and your posts deleted! :Mad: `

----------


## Ccole420

i would probuly bring

-small tent
-artic sleeping bag
-tarp
-dont feel like listing all the clothes, but enough
-fishing pole
-scoped 22 cal/ with enough ammo
-10 pound bag rice/ raman noodels
-skinning knife
-folding saw/ shovel
-estwing ax
-pot/pans
-10 diposible lighters and a refilable one/ flint striker
-flash light
-knife
-9mm pistol
-eating untesals
-Half ounce of Chronic along with a medal pipe :Smile:

----------


## skunkkiller

skunkkiller here I think you guys should tell them some food to fined while out there and stop  telling them what you think they should do .If they do this they will need some help on food . I would take a cup to boil water because drinking from a mud puddle sucks! I have live off the land in alaska for 6 month it is not easy but I took more then a knife . I took flint and steel , tin cup ,hawk fixed blade knife , pocket knife and parched rice and a 32-20 rifle for small game oh and a small fishing kit. I live in a small a frame cabin I build .DON'T COOK IN CAMP AND DON'T SLEEP IN CLOTH YOU COOKED IN OR YOU WILL MOST LIKELY WAKE UP OR NOT WITH BEARS OR OTHER CRITTERS!!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> skunkkiller here I think you guys should tell them some food to fined while out there and stop  telling them what you think they should do .If they do this they will need some help on food .


If you look at the dates, this happened quite a while ago.  They came to the forum seeking advice.  Those that were telling them "what they should do" were trying to keep them from getting killed.  This was a game to them, and survival is not a game.

----------


## Bibow

so this is what id bring:
Knife
30-30 or maybe bow with extra arrows and string
60 shells in a ziploc 
matches in ziploc
flint
handline (2 spools of 25 pound braided line one can help with the shelter and clothes ) and many spare hooks
couple twister tails
paracord
small cookset (2 pots and lid thats a frypan)
snare wire 
tarp
hatchet
canoe
2 paddles
bowsaw
summer clothing
hikers
winter boots
insulated poncho
wool blanket
sleep bag

----------


## Bibow

could probably do with alot less

----------


## crashdive123

Bibow - if you haven't got all worn out carrying that stuff, how about heading over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.

----------


## Sarge47

1st it's considered rude NOT to introduce yourself 1st BEFORE posting.

2nd, this thread is NOT the place to list all the gear YOU would bring but to reveal how foolish some people can be when they try to make Survival a game.  Anybody in their right mind would have taken more gear than these guys.  They're very lucky it didn't really turn into a "Survival" ordeal.  Now be a good boy & go over to the "Intro" section & tell us a bit about yourself, like Crash suggested. :Cool:

----------


## Bibow

sorry about that
hey crashdive i won't get worn out carrying that stuff i got a canoe that's why i have a couple extra things. oh yeah and at the start with the rules it said click here so i did and ijust brought me to the forums i tried like 4 times

----------


## crashdive123

OK - as long as you're not carrying the canoe - thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## diggler

Dick Proenneke......MY HERO !

----------


## The Nexus

Hi guys hows it hangin

----------


## nell67

Hi Nexus,and it's not hangin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  How about heading over to the intro thread and telling us a little about yourself.

----------


## Rick

He doesn't need to. He's been here before and most of his posts are just like that one. That's why they've been deleted. If he continues in this vane he will be too!

----------


## crashdive123

Was this one of the school kids abusing school computers that was on a couple of months ago?

----------


## smoke jensen

sounds like you know your **** man,right on.

----------


## Rick

Yeah. Those were the kids from Australia. It doesn't look like Smoke is much older.

----------


## Beo

Crash since you asked in another thread...
ever made tea from Dingleberries? .... lol... here we go  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Ummmm, no.......but let us know how it turns out. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, need the sponge?

----------


## Fletcher

[QUOTE=Adrian;4715]This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me[/QUOTE

Wow thats really kool     I'm  glad you are giving a general location...........












 Someone just might FIND YOUR DEAD dumb---

----------


## nell67

pssst,that was posted a year ago,and they failed,but did any one here say I told you so........well maybe just one or two did :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

resources, a critical aspect. communitys find it tough to survive in thoes conditions.
I take chances,but resources back me up. and in canada? Boreal forests are devoid of 
plant life for much of the year. 70 LBS of food would only last two weeks per man. I would want more trips!

----------


## Fletcher

30 days with a knive 
Oct. Boreal forest
DEATH

----------


## crashdive123

Wow jakjkl, at least you put your spam in the right thread.

----------


## marberry

well im thinking about going into the wilderness for a while, life has been treating me like **** and im sick of it, nothing as stupid as thoes guys though : axes , hatchets , twine , string , duck tape , my $25 tent , knives and sharpening kit , snare wire (multiple rolls) , conibear traps , pellet rifle and pistols (no Co2) , 3000+ ammo , slingshot , tube of silicon , zippo , butane lighter , disposable lighters , flint stick , late fall clothes , compasses , 

can anyone think of anything else i should bring?

----------


## crashdive123

Marcraft - There are several items that I believe you are lacking.  Read through some of the threads (this one has a lot of info) to see where you may be able to add to your list.  I know that you have talked about your experiences quite a bit.  Be safe, have fun.

----------


## trax

I wouldn't miss it if we ditched this entire thread, to be honest.

----------


## klkak

Take out all the BS posts and leave all the meat and potato's. Then archive it.

----------


## crashdive123

This thread actually comes in handy.  When I'm feeling a bit blue, I can get a good laugh while reading through it.  If I do something really stupid, I can read through this thread and feel pretty smart.  It's our multi-purpose thread.

----------


## Le Loup

Personally I think that if you are going to live in the wilderness, you need to take all you need with you in one trip. Anyway, here is my list.

BASIC EQUIPMENT & CLOTHING LIST FOR EARLY 18TH CENTURY HISTORICAL TREKKING.

(1)	Flintlock fusil, musket or rifle & powder horn (1 lb gunpowder)
(2)	Pistol to match above (where legal)
(3)	Shot pouch and contents(tools, ball, shot, wads, patch material, ball mould, lock cover, pan grease, ) on strap: vent pick, pan brush, small quills.
(4)	Butcher knife & sheath
(5)	Clasp knife
(6)	Tomahawk
(7)	Knapsack (or snapsack, rucksack)
(8)	Haversack (for foraging and trail food) or market wallet
(9)	Gunpowder wallet (also used for storing spare tinder)
(10)	Brass trade cooking kettle
(11)	Wooden spoon
(12)	Food bags
(13)	Sewing kit
(14)	Spare round ball or lead bar
(15)	Buckshot mould (if you are using a smoothbore)
(16)	Flint, steel & tinderbox
(17)	Fishing tackle
(18)	Medical supplies
(19)	Water canteen or leather costrel (period style glass bottles may also be used covered in leather)
(20)	File & whet stone
(21)	Belt pouch (optional)
(22)	Blanket roll
(23)	Oil cloth or canvas
CLOTHING RECOMMENDED.
(1)	Hat
(2)	Shirt
(3)	Weskit
(4)	Neck cloth
(5)	Breeches or breechclout
(6)	Waist belt
(7)	Leggings
(8)	Waist tie for securing leggings
(9)	Garters (for leggings)
(10)	Moccasins
(11)	Stockings (optional)
(12)	Frock
(13)	Half-blanket (for winter)
(14)	Wool hat and mittens (for winter)
(15)	Spare wool shirt (rolled in blanket roll for winter)
(16)	Spare wool weskit (rolled in blanket roll for winter)
This plus trail food weighs in at about 40lbs.

----------


## fishpole

a list like that takes quite some time to develope and im sure you have put your time in on it. however for the same reason i cant really answer that right off but i commend you on your list. 
i do know however that as far as firearms go i may hold of on the 22 glock. as far a side arm i would want something with a little more "play dead" factor to it. a .357 magnum revolver would be my choice, revolvers are nice and easy to clean and simple, less things to go wrong with them. id pack an AR-7 .22 survival rifle to enable the taking of small game, which is why i assume you wanted the glock .22 in the first place. the AR-7 is collapsible and the action, mag., and barrel go into the stock for easy packing. next is a plane jane .30/06, bolt action, with a 5 round capacity. this would be for taking larger game and such. just my 2 cents. 
like your list though so please dont take this as critisism, just my own thoughts on the subject.
cool thread man.

----------


## klkak

> This plus trail food weighs in at about 40lbs.


OK, sure, right, you betcha!!!  If youre a pygmy and your black powder guns are .22 caliber.

 :EEK!: Did I just say that? :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## woodlander1314

I will be taking a year long survival trip after I graduate and all I need is this-

Ghillie suit
1 pair of sweatpants
1 kilt-no undies
1 shirt
2 pair of socks
1 pair of boots
1 sweatshirt
1 bow with 6 arrows
1 knife
1 pot
1 waterproof tarp
1 canteen
1 fly rod&tackle
1 topo map and compass
1 blanket
rope 
1 folding shovel
 -Bare minimum-

----------


## sniperfx

> this October My Friend And I Are Going To Walk In The Northern Manitoba Wilderness With Nothing But What We Are Wearing And A Knife. We Will Not Be Bringing Any Lighter, Food, Or Supplies. Neither Of Us Know A Lot About Wild Foods. I Would Love Some Suggestions For Food Seeing As 30 Days Is A Long Time To Eat The Same Thing. By The Way We Will Be Posting Video Of Our Experiences Every Day So Everyone Can Watch Us While We Are There. Our Website Is www.*************.com Thanks For Any Information You Can Give Me


Dude! Your Gonna Die. Rethink What You Are Saying, Please For Your Own Safety.

----------


## sniperfx

> well Im Thinking About Going Into The Wilderness For A While, Life Has Been Treating Me Like **** And Im Sick Of It, Nothing As Stupid As Thoes Guys Though : Axes , Hatchets , Twine , String , Duck Tape , My $25 Tent , Knives And Sharpening Kit , Snare Wire (multiple Rolls) , Conibear Traps , Pellet Rifle And Pistols (no Co2) , 3000+ Ammo , Slingshot , Tube Of Silicon , Zippo , Butane Lighter , Disposable Lighters , Flint Stick , Late Fall Clothes , Compasses , 
> 
> Can Anyone Think Of Anything Else I Should Bring?


Try More Clothes, Magnesuim Lighter, Mre's Etc...

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Wow, I just read this thread for the first time. Amazing those guys are still alive.

----------


## Madness & Blasphemy

Wow, this is just repulsive. What bothers me the most is that you know there are people that go to their site and buy into that crap, just like they buy into Bear Grylls swimming across a Scottish loch naked. 

The idea that they would do something that dangerous in the first place is bad, but then the fact that they have "no survival training" is worse. Guns are for pussies? Are you kidding me? I would love to see someone try to have a fist fight with a bear or a mountain lion possibly. Or better yet fight one off with one of those wonderful atlatls.

I wouldn't even go out into my local woods that are relatively tame and that I have considerable knowledge of with "just a knife" let alone the Canadian wilderness. I have camped for a week in a very "wild" part of the Colorado Rockies and I most certainly didn't just go with a knife either. I guess with that knife you could just stab yourself to end it quick once you get up there and start starving to death.

After taking a good look at their site I have this strong suspicion that it is staged. All the videos require a "premium" membership which tells me it costs money and that, to me, screams "SCAM"

----------


## Le Loup

[QUOTE=Fletcher;70375][QUOTE=Adrian;4715]This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some [B]suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me[/QUOTE


I am sorry, no offence intended, but I think you are either pulling our chain, or you are trying out for the "Darwin Award"!
Nice try fellas, good one. Regards, Le Loup.

----------


## crashdive123

I believe they came here trying to generate some excitement about their site.  They accomplished that, but probably not in the way they had envisioned.  That was about a year and a half ago.  I saw Adrian on line a few weeks ago....guess he decided not to post.

----------


## crashdive123

> WHO WOULD LIKE 2 JOIN ME LETS GO PROSPECTING,FOSILE HUNTING FISHING AND SURVIVAL CAMPING.MUST B EASY 2 GET ALLONG WITH AND HAVE A CAR TRUCK OR SOMTHING I HAVE A SLUCE BOX AND SOME PANS MAYBEE WE,LE GET ****************


You seem like an adventurous soul.  You may want to prospect on over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Looks like you picked the right thread for your first post.

----------


## prospecterjim

lets go prospecting,survival camping,fosile hunting,and the **************

----------


## crashdive123

Um - No thank you.  You may find some adventurous types here, but I doubt anybody will take you serious until they learn a bit more about you.  You can start in the Introduction section.

----------


## MatthewnOK

> WHO WOULD LIKE 2 JOIN ME LETS GO PROSPECTING,FOSILE HUNTING FISHING AND SURVIVAL CAMPING.MUST B EASY 2 GET ALLONG WITH AND HAVE A CAR TRUCK OR SOMTHING I HAVE A SLUCE BOX AND SOME PANS MAYBEE WE,LE GET *****************


He could work on his spelling/grammar a bit too...
This folks is the cap lock key. When do we press it? NEVER!

----------


## klkak

> WHO WOULD LIKE 2 JOIN ME LETS GO PROSPECTING,FOSILE HUNTING FISHING AND SURVIVAL CAMPING.MUST B EASY 2 GET ALLONG WITH AND HAVE A CAR TRUCK OR SOMTHING I HAVE A SLUCE BOX AND SOME PANS MAYBEE WE,LE GET ******************


Please excuse me.  I'm going to make an effort to correct your post so that I can understand what you are trying to say.

*Here goes*:  _Who would like to join me?  Lets go prospecting, fossil hunting, fishing and survival camping.  Must be easy to get along with and have a car, truck or something.  I have a sluice box and some pans.  Maybe we'll get lucky._

Hmm, lets see here.

I have transportation.

I have a sluice box.

I have gold pans.

I have place's to go prospecting, fossil hunting, fishing and camping.

Would I like you to join me.  Do I really need to answer this or can you figure it out? :Confused:

----------


## klkak

Hey mods maybe someone could move these post by PPJ out of this thread and into its own in the general forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey mods maybe someone could move these post by PPJ to the general forum.


I don't know - seems like the Numpty thread is the ideal place for them.

----------


## klkak

> I don't know - seems like the Numpty thread is the ideal place for them.


LMAO,  you may have a point there. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Sarge47

I think this guy might be a Troll playing us with his "stupid proposition" to see how we'll respond.  Notice that he has no "intro" but does have info posted on his personal profile page.  As long as he doesn't go to far I'm just going to edit the e-mail address until he puts it in his signature. :Cool:

----------


## klkak

ewwww,  internet trolls
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## MatthewnOK

> ewwww,  internet trolls
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Where did you get that picture of my brother? WHERE?!!?!  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> Where did you get that picture of my brother? WHERE?!!?!


In the scrapbook, right next to this one. :Big Grin: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Destroying Angel

> You're going out into the wilderness carrying practically nothing  for a month in Northern Canada without knowing much of anything about wild foods, right?   That is most unwise.  Why in the world do you want to do that?  Are you trying to compete with Les Stroud & Bear Grylls for a Discovery slot?  I guess we could call it "Stupidman!"


Wow, Sarge, what a constructive way of telling someone you think they're making a mistake.....

----------


## Sarge47

> Wow, Sarge, what a constructive way of telling someone you think they're making a mistake.....


D.A., these are calm questions:  Why do you think that I have to live up to your expectations?  Why do you believe that you are the authority on how people should react?  For the record, earlier I was trying to ask these guys some direct questions & was being ignored, then I visited their web-site & that's the reason for the post.  You've taken it out of context.  Read on & you'll find many of us were upset with these guys.  Be carefull that you don't wind up in the same place.

----------


## grundle

> D.A., these are calm questions:  Why do you think that I have to live up to your expectations?  Why do you believe that you are the authority on how people should react?  For the record, earlier I was trying to ask these guys some direct questions & was being ignored, then I visited their web-site & that's the reason for the post.  You've taken it out of context.  Read on & you'll find many of us were upset with these guys.  Be carefull that you don't wind up in the same place.


The kicker is what ended up happening to these guys.  A ton of people on this site said so before...afterwards it basically turned out to be an "I told you so" situation.

Experience wins out everytime.

----------


## crashdive123

Adrian still stops in from time to time.  He doesn't post, but I think he misses us.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Wow, Sarge, what a constructive way of telling someone you think they're making a mistake.....


 :chair:  I may have done a few things that i should have never..... but I was always 2 or 3 days away from home.i would try that 30 days in two pieces ten days at a camp ground to familiarize myself with the surround then 20 days in the bush.

----------


## BPML

I have a load of survival gear at the house just incase things get bad and I have to head for the hills. But,I will need my 4x4 to pack it with.I know that if I need to go where the 4x4 won't go,then I have to eliminate alot of gear and take only what I need that will fit my daypack. Also I'll have to decide which rifle to take with me.I'm leaning towards my Marlin .35cal levergun with about four boxes of ammo. I'm wondering if I should bother taking my Starbucks frequent purchase card?

----------


## Rick

Let you conscience be your guide but you never know what's over the next ridge. A Frappuccino Blended Creme goes pretty good after a life altering 3 hour hike.

----------


## Ken

> .... A Frappuccino Blended Creme goes pretty good after a life altering 3 hour hike.


Ain't you already carrying around several Frappuccino Blended Cremes with you where ever you go?   :Lol:

----------


## Rick

First a maggot and now this. I don't have to stay on here you know.

----------


## Sarge47

> I have a load of survival gear at the house just incase things get bad and I have to head for the hills. But,I will need my 4x4 to pack it with.I know that if I need to go where the 4x4 won't go,then I have to eliminate alot of gear and take only what I need that will fit my daypack. Also I'll have to decide which rifle to take with me.I'm leaning towards my Marlin .35cal levergun with about four boxes of ammo. I'm wondering if I should bother taking my Starbucks frequent purchase card?


When out backpacking without the cameras, Les Stroud has Cappacino! :Smile:

----------


## Schleprok

The 35lb deal kinda limits me. 
Wool blanket, tarp, 550 cord, superglue, duct tape, snare wire, canteen and cup, mess kit, Kabar, double bit axe, book "How to stay alive in the woods", lots of good info there. I'd probably bring my S&W model 29, .44 mag, 8 3/8 barrel but I think it alone exceeds 35lbs, least if feels that way after toting it for a while.....

----------


## ish689

> Oddly enough, one of the local PBS stations just aired this this past weekend.  I was riveted (and not just a bit jealous...)  I wasn't aware that there was a book, but I'll be looking for that soon...


I saw that recently in Chattanooga,I also notice that he left to go back to some base to bring in supplies he needed  to build his cabin. Now having said that, he was also a trained or very gifted individual. A lot could be learned from him but not many of us are made of his stuff. I wish.

----------


## Ken

> I saw that recently in Chattanooga,I also notice that he left to go back to some base to bring in supplies he needed  to build his cabin. Now having said that, he was also a trained or very gifted individual. A lot could be learned from him but not many of us are made of his stuff. I wish.


Interesting thoughts........

How about telling us a bit about yourself?  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## trax

> Interesting thoughts........
> 
> How about telling us a bit about yourself?  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14


oh come one Chris, you can just tell Ken wants to be a moderator soooo bad....

----------


## Ken

> oh come one Chris, you can just tell Ken wants to be a moderator soooo bad....


Then I'd have to post useful information.  I'd have to actually think before I type.  I'd have to settle disputes.   Trax, I come here to GET AWAY FROM ALL OF THAT!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Why? I don't have to think at all. Generally don't, either.

----------


## lanahi

> Look guys, even though it is a wild idea, we aren't going to persuade them from going. So If you guys DON'T want to pitch in and help, WHEN YOU COULD ACTUALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE NOW, fine sit back and lay off them. But that's disappointing Sarge. You really could help these guys out but They may have been driven away already, good job  
> 
> Also, if you read their website you will see that they ARE training, and that's what their web cam is for, not for bringing with, thats ridiculous. They have MONTHS to prepare and show us how they are doing as they learn.
> 
> As for them being know nothing nimrods. They don't have any SURVIVAL training! You know, the 72-hours-to-get-out-or-get-found crap! Not a lack of experience in the woods. They both know how to find animals to eat, they want to know about other available food sources.
> 
> For once we can teach someone who REALLY needs it NOW, and all you do is say not to enable them. It's pretty sad your not willing to help out. Yeah lets just sit back and let them die, let's try out this not being responsible thing! That's something to be proud of! I can see it now, what it'll be like in November... "look at those guys that died! They even asked me for help once. HA HA HA I could've shared some simple info right there that would've helped them out but I didn't want to be responsible for their deaths. I sure told THEM what's what!" 
> 
> We can do that show! Ya know the one where we go back and show what they SHOULD HAVE DONE instead of telling them something now that could save their lives! We could make a ton of money on their tragedy! Too bad they have to screw up for us to benefit, but collateral damage is inevitable...
> ...


Gosh, spiritman, all that lecturing and you still haven't shared any useful knowledge for them.  

My one advice is to have someone fly by every week to make sure they are still okay or to take them out when they've had enough.

Tom Brown stayed a year in the Piney woods taking only his knife, but he was an expert after many years at it.

----------


## lanahi

> im back after 2 weeks living in the sandilands wilderness and i already hate suburbia again might just go back tomorrow if the weather clears up (it was -13 last night) i actually made a prety nice shelter considering id only been there 14 days, sorta like an enormous lean to with 3 1/2 walls. after 2 days straight of rain i had to abandon it >_<.


Sorry, doesn't sound like a "prety nice shelter" if you had to abandon it after two days of rain.

----------


## Sarge47

> Gosh, spiritman, all that lecturing and you still haven't shared any useful knowledge for them.  
> 
> My one advice is to have someone fly by every week to make sure they are still okay or to take them out when they've had enough.
> 
> Tom Brown stayed a year in the Piney woods taking only his knife, but he was an expert after many years at it.


1st, you're talkin' ancient history here.  2nd, why don't you hike on over to the "intro" section & tell us about yourself? :Cool2:

----------


## oneraindog

so does anyone know what happened to these guys? their news section on the website hasnt been updated since '07.

i know im going out on a limb and probably no one even looks at this thread anymore except sarge  :Wink:  but i just wanted to comment on the argument between sarge and spirit a long time ago.
i think you guys are both right.
sarge in that those guys were asking for an accident
spirit in that they needed guidance 

it seems like you two should have combined efforts instead of fighting  :Smile:  maybe in future situations if anything like that happens a good approach would be to offer all advice you can (a la spirit) while constantly reinforcing the need for proper preparedness (a la sarge)

ah well. thats just my compulsive .02
a day late and a dollar short i guess  :Smile: 

i really want to know what those guys are doing these days.

----------


## Ken

Probably.......

_"Pushin' up daisys to welcome the Sun and the morning dew."_

Like, sleeping on the wrong side of the grass, if you get my drift.......

----------


## Obsidian

> This October my friend and I are going to walk in the Northern Manitoba Wilderness with nothing but what we are wearing and a knife. We will not be bringing any lighter, food, or supplies. Neither of us know a lot about wild foods. I would love some suggestions for food seeing as 30 days is a long time to eat the same thing. By the way we will be posting video of our experiences every day so everyone can watch us while we are there. Our website is www.*************.com Thanks for any information you can give me



I read your post as if it were a joke, and if it is, I commend you for making it just believable enough. If it is not a joke, I'll give you the information you requested of us: 

Instead of Northern Manitoba, go to Maui and live for a month in a motel. Take lots of money for buying meals out and buying sunscreen. Skip the web site.

----------


## crashdive123

While it is good sport to revisit this thread from time to time, or merge the occasional thread into this one as a poster proves their worthiness to join this "sticky" - you do realize that the question from Adrian was asked almost two years ago right?

----------


## Texas Rebel

This all sounds good.
Now lets look at you having to do this without a choice?
SHTF!!!
Now what are you going to take?
Now you don't have the luxury of making 2 trips.
You have time to grab BOB and hoof it! 
What are you going to do then?
Just a thought

----------


## FlaSurvivalGroup

Just this past weekend my husband and I, along with four other friends, grabbed our bug-out bags and some extra water and headed off for a 10 mile hike with an overnight stay in the Ocala National Forest here in Florida. I think all of our packs started at over 40 pounds but 20 pounds of mine was water. If I was going somewhere to stay a year I would replace the extra water with more gear and add in my katadyn filter. We managed to get camp set up before the typical florida afternoon storm hit and we all managed to get through it fairly dry. A good fire after the rain passed and we had all our clothes and gear dried out again before bed time. Ill try and remember what all I had packed:

Hammock
Mosquito Bar
Poncho
Poncho Liner
4 tent stakes
100' 550 cord
Extra Set MCCUU
4 pair Socks
2 t-shirts
2 changes underwear
1 towel
First Aid Kit + Moleskin and Footpowder
Toiletries
Toilet Paper
Field Knife, Leathermans tool, and Pocket knife
Magnesium fire starter
Tinder
Flashlight
two-way radio
Food (I would have packed differently for a year, I knew this was an overnight only and packed accordingly) - granola, trail mix, nutra-grain bars, jerky, can of fruit, coffee
3L camelbak
4 extra Litres of water inside rucksack (again, for long term I would have dropped these and added more gear, including a katadyn or other purifying/filter system)
Sidearm + three loaded mags

Oh, and a book and travel reading light. Cant forget the necessities.


All this packed very well into my Molle system pack. If this hadnt been a recreational "lets see how we do" type hike, I would have added my Molle LBE vest with patrol pack, battle rifle + ammo, bandolier, and more socks. You can never have too many pairs of good socks.

----------


## Ken

Crash?  Rick?  Do your job now.  C'mon, do it.

----------


## crashdive123

Jeez - give me a second.  I'm old.  Hey FlaSurvivalGroup how about hiking over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Ken

Atta Boy! I knew you had it in ya'!

----------


## Rick

Okay, first of all, 7 liters of water is 15.5 pounds. And why on earth would you carry 7 liters of water? You have a Katadyn filter and you still carried it? (shaking head). I carry two quarts and my MSR filter plus purification tablets. 




> I would have packed differently for a year


Oh, well, yeah. I mean, who wouldn't? WHAT?! How on earth do you pack a Molle pack for a year's stay? (head slap)

----------


## Pal334

> Atta Boy! I knew you had it in ya'!


Sheeeeesh,, took a while though  :Smile:    Just teasing  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Okay, first of all, 7 liters of water is 15.5 pounds. And why on earth would you carry 7 liters of water? You have a Katadyn filter and you still carried it? (shaking head). I carry two quarts and my MSR filter plus purification tablets. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, yeah. I mean, who wouldn't? WHAT?! How on earth do you pack a Molle pack for a year's stay? (head slap)


She didnt take the Katadyn with her.  Why???? 

And as far as "How on earth do you pack a Molle pack for a year's stay?"  I'm kinda' curious about that, too.  How much Grey Poupon will a Molle pack hold?

----------


## Rick

Maybe I'm reading more into her post than I should but if you live in Florida where the water table is pretty shallow and it rains like everyday from 1:12 p.m. to 1:27 p.m. (go ahead, time it) then carrying 15 pounds of water is a needless waste of energy. You wind of having to consume more water to carry water. (taps head) Carry enough for convenience and the ability to make more. Then enjoy the hike. As for packing for a year, I don't know how to do that. I'd like to learn more. If some of the military guys have done like a year patrol I'd like to know how that worked out (I didn't say deployment. I said patrol).

----------


## FlaSurvivalGroup

Just for you Crash, the introduction is up.

And to answer everyone who is thinking im an idiot (I dont blame you really) You have to understand where we were hiking. I knew the trail we were taking, and it runs through an 11 mile area of florida pine scrub, that has been recently burned. We had our reasons for choosing it, but it meant that we would not be passing any water sources. We went in close to 5 miles, set up camp, and came back out the same path the next morning. Carrying two quarts and a katadyn would have left me rather thirsty. Ive always been the type to overpack on water anyway. Im glad I did this time, we had several guys run out of water on the hike back out and I was able to share.


(and the origional question was "how would you pack for a year", I wasnt going to sit here and dispute the rationality of the question as it pertained to me)

----------


## Rick

I don't think you're an idiot. I just asked a couple of questions because the scenario didn't make sense to me. There are other ways of procuring water besides hossin' it. Just sayin...

As for the "pack for a year"...okay.

----------


## crashdive123

When I go on a long day hike in the summer I usually have my 3 liter Camelbak plus two one quart canteens with me.  I drink a lot of water.

----------


## Ken

> When I go on a long day hike in the summer I usually have my 3 liter Camelbak plus two one quart canteens with me. I drink a lot of water.


Wow. I'll bet that you have to stop and Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.alot, don't you?

----------


## crashdive123

> Wow. I'll bet that you have to stop and Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.alot, don't you?


When I don't, I start to worry.  (you look for any excuse to use that don't you?)

----------


## FlaSurvivalGroup

Sorry Rick, I was grinning when I wrote that....keep forgetting tone doesnt always come across when typing....

Anyway, we were hiking on some higher, dry sandy areas of florida, Im sure there were other options, but I *could* carry it, so I did. Another reason is the fact that this was a practice hike, to prepare us for a "just in case" scenario. I dont want to get to a SHTF event and find out I'm out of shape and cant carry a 50 pound pack when I absolutly need to. Several members of our group do a three mile hike every sunday with a full BOB on. Its something I need to start doing too. They often add more water than they need just for the practice of carrying the weight.

Deb

----------


## Ken

> When I don't, I start to worry. (you look for any excuse to use that don't you?)


Actually, it's one of my less used smileys.  However, it is one of my favorites!  And then there's the one Rick edited because he said it burned his eyes.......

----------


## Rick

Deb, Crash has a saying, if it works for you then it works for me. That would be a good response from me at this point.

----------


## Sarge47

I throw all of my regular stuff into the pack, toss the pack into a fully loaded R.V. & I'm good!  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> WHAT?! How on earth do you pack a Molle pack for a year's stay? (head slap)


(As Rick bangs away on a calculator, trying to figure out how much space 730 Twinkies take up!) LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Surviving a year with what I can stuff in a backpack?  I suppose a few of these would do the trick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

730 Twinkies? What am I supposed to do the other 51 weeks in the year?

----------


## Ravnari86

Personally I love keeping it simple. 

I'd love to head back to the Eastern Georgia swamps.

I'd only need one trip.

-My hunting knife, with the sharpener included in the sheath.
-Home made fire piston I'm working on as we speak.
-A few canned arizona teas, mainly for the cans.
-My thick machette. It's a much thicker heavier blade than your typical machette.
-500 ft paracord.
-4 light shirts
-4 pairs pants
-2 belts
-8 pairs socks
-Keltec SU-16 with 300 rounds for protection

That would cover everything I'd really need. I'd probably include another smaller knife as well, and my multitool, but those are things I take even on day hikes.

----------


## Rick

Well, take a pack, too. Those clothes are going to get mighty dirty dragging 'em through the swamp.

----------


## Ravnari86

Lol. True true Rick. I can fit that all in my old ruck sack from benning, which would also give me the frame to use for metal pipe if needed. Also forgot I always take a stainless steel water bottle to boil water in.

----------


## thunderson5

yeah i think he could do without some of the gear personaly,like the fold up saw and shovel and go with either a axe or hand axe.definitly need to bring plenty of salt,and id say the wind up radio is a plus just to fight off the loneliness and get weather reports if you can pick up anything at all.i have a question though,ive only been out in the wilderness for a couple of weeks at a time and never had a problem but to stay a whole year what about rangers and such and if you use trees in the building of your shelter and fishing do you need a licsence,what kind of legal problems could you expect to run into if your camp is discovered.no matter how well hidden you risk someone seeing the smoke from your fire and all of a sudden your surrounded by firefighters?any info would be helpfull

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Welcome Thunderson5 you may want to go to the introduction section and introduce yourself. Just saying It's not a requirement but is a polite way to get to know everyone and a much warmer welcome than you would get otherwise. Check out the sticky at the top it will give you some suggestions on how to get started.

----------


## Okwaho

Just say you've only been there for a a couple hours. You were hiking then got tired so sat down and had a fire. But as for hiding your shelter, no idea.

----------


## Sarge47

I wonder if this is the book that started TBWN in the 1st place?

http://www.amazon.com/Wilderness-Sur...417201&sr=1-70

Calling all Numpties...here's your book!   :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:  :Cool2:

----------


## neondog

I read all of "What did you do this week..." then I read the first ten introductions and the last ten introductions. Introduced myself and then I read this thread start to finish. I was actually glad to see a few tempers flare, as well as the finger pointing and raised voices because I knew from the first thread I read that the combatants were still around. If a member can't get upset and still be allowed to stay on board a forum rapidly becomes one man's opinion.

Here's my idea for altering the mindsets of the numbys(?) that jump in here, pick out the bits that they want to here and start making out their minimalist lists of needed items for a one way trip into the wild.

Start a thread (instant sticky somewhere) if you haven't already for people who'd like to share their SHTF experiences and the items and /or bit of luck that enabled them to survive long enough to tell their story. I personally narrowly escaped freezing to death but don't want to tag the tale to the end of a dying thread.

----------


## Rick

Actually, there have been a number of those. Blue Tarp Amy is one that comes to mind. Klkak has shared a couple in his outings as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  There was one about a lightning strike too. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

That could have been made up though. We never did learn if the crane got fixed.

----------


## neondog

Glad to hear members are reporting misadventures. If you wanted some numptys to read several as a wake up call, a small labeled grouping of 'em would make directing them easier.

I haven't a clue where to look for the "Blue Tarp Amy" post.

----------


## crashdive123

Here ya go.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=blue+tarp

----------


## Sarge47

> Here's my idea for altering the mindsets of the numbys(?) that jump in here, pick out the bits that they want to here and start making out their minimalist lists of needed items for a one way trip into the wild.


Hi Neondog!  for the correct spelling & understanding of the term "Numpty", please hike over to my blog, located here.  Oh, and BTW, Welcome!   :Cool2: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/blog.php?b=30

----------


## neondog

Thanks Crash! That's a very valuable addition to the wealth of information you have here.

----------


## neondog

Done Sarge! and thanks for updating your own introduction. Now I just need to go research a few of the other regulars, Trax, Rick, 2Dumb, etc... and then get back to reading recommendations.

----------


## Durtyoleman

I give these guys an "A" for guts and a "D-" for intelligence (It'd be an "F" but for the fact they knew to get out while the gettin' was good. I'm a southerner raised campin', fishin', huntin' ect and know food don't always come when you want it or need it....mother nature don't give you sunny days when you need em or want em ect...So when I intend to spend time out I bring what I can and hope to get more. I'd say I envy their experience but the fact is I don't. While I can do without comfort I never-the-less don't plan to intentionally put myself in a situation where I can count on em not bein there. I don't mind roughing it and wouldn't mind the time they spent learnin', but not goin' blind and survivin' just to say I did it. I know that there are other unfortunate fools likely to try the same stunt after watchin' the various survival shows and readin' a few blogs and sadly some will find to their misfortune that survival is harder than they expected but the few that do it might give enough gumption to others to try the same foolhardy stunts. I have had some training due to military and life experiences (enough to live if I have to and if nature allows a bit of help) yet I would be loathe to recommend their site to any if only due to the fact that their lack of common sense shows that any advise they might give is automatically suspect.


D.O.M.

----------


## justin_baker

> I know that there are other unfortunate fools likely to try the same stunt after watchin' the various survival shows and readin' a few blogs and sadly some will find to their misfortune that survival is harder than they expected but the few that do it might give enough gumption to others to try the same foolhardy stunts.


Theres nothing wrong with wanting to play survivorman or bear grills, just as long as you do it in your locals woods where you can easily walk out and not in the middle of the alaskan bush like chris mcandles.

----------


## welderguy

> Theres nothing wrong with wanting to play survivorman or bear grills, just as long as you do it in your locals woods where you can easily walk out and not in the middle of the alaskan bush like chris mcandles.


Justin, Im pretty sure your not gonna find anyone on here that wants to play Survivorman or Bear Grills. And it is always an excelent idea to test your skills in the wilds and to do so close to home in familiar surrondings

----------


## David.Crockett

WANTED: OUTDOOR ENTHUSIASTS WHO REALLY KNOW HOW TO SURVIVE
Do you have the skills to take on Mother Nature in all her fury and survive?  Can you start a fire without a match, find water in the wilderness, hunt for food and brave the elements?  A new television series is calling all wilderness junkies to demonstrate your survival skills.  Maybe you are a wilderness guide, hunting/fishing/trek hand, or a backcountry camper with extraordinary skills.  Maybe you've found yourself stranded, snowed-in or castaway - and survived.  If you've got the will, the ingenuity and the wilderness sense to face the elements, now is the chance to prove it to the world.

Email us with a short explanation for what makes you an extreme survivor, or any stories that exemplify your outdoor survival skills, as well as a PICTURE, and preferably a video of you in action.

----------


## nell67

Ahhh,gee,another one,Here Crash,here boy....

at least give him his own thread and remove his site link......

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Don't care to prove anything to anybody. Show me the money!

----------


## BENESSE

We got us another chain yank from ol' D. Crockett, aka----fill-in-the-blank.
Rick, where you at?

----------


## Rick

Actually....as long as the guy is paying money as in a TV Show then it's okay for him to post.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - this is one of the things that Chris allows, so I've restored the email address.  I would however caution anybody interested that ole Davey should provide a little more info that you can check out just to make sure it is legit and not a phishing scheme.

----------


## Justin Case

> Yep - this is one of the things that Chris allows, so I've restored the email address.  I would however caution anybody interested that ole Davey should provide a little more info that you can check out just to make sure it is legit and not a phishing scheme.


YES,  Beware the "official" free Gmail account,  it could be anybody !

----------


## crashdive123

Who knows - maybe this is how Dave and Cody were discovered for Dual Survivor. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Strange thread to post such a request in, dont you think ?

----------


## crashdive123

Numptys probably would make for good ratings. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Numptys probably would make for good ratings.


Yeah but he isn't looking for numptys, he's looking for pros. Something just don't sit right, y'all.

----------


## crashdive123

We've had about 15 or 20 of this type post over the years (maybe a few less).  Nothing has ever come of them, but as Chris pointed out this is the type of forum/place that one without resources would naturally look to recruit from.  With the success of some of the shows on Discovery, I'm sure small (very small) outfits are cropping up all the time to try and ride that wave to the nearest Emmy party - or at least the bank.

----------


## welderguy

UM if he can afford to pay people for a TV show why cant he afford a real email address, Gmail is kinda like a hotmail addy , ya know what I mean.

----------


## David.Crockett

Hey guys,
     I can't provide more information because it's for a pilot, and thus there's no particular network attached yet.  Also, we're using gmail BECAUSE it's so general, in that we don't want to specify which company we are.  If I were trying to scam you guys, I would've asked for the your name, occupation, address, account number, social security number, etc.  And I would've been some bank in Africa.
     But seriously, if you're interested, send us a picture and just a short paragraph about why you think you're a wilderness expert, and we'll go from there.  What can it hurt?
     And I apologize for spamming a few threads.  I have to get the word out.  You might think companies would have more advanced ways of finding people, but seriously, this is how the REAL people are discovered.

----------


## Justin Case

> Hey guys,
>      I can't provide more information because it's for a pilot, and thus there's no particular network attached yet.  Also, we're using gmail BECAUSE it's so general, in that we don't want to specify which company we are.  If I were trying to scam you guys, I would've asked for the your name, occupation, address, account number, social security number, etc.  And I would've been some bank in Africa.
>      But seriously, if you're interested, send us a picture and just a short paragraph about why you think you're a wilderness expert, and we'll go from there.  What can it hurt?
>      And I apologize for spamming a few threads.  I have to get the word out.  You might think companies would have more advanced ways of finding people, but seriously, this is how the REAL people are discovered.


You could always have a look at some of the Blogs here  :Wink:   and read some of the posts,  some of the Guys have youtube channel links in thier Sig file,,

BTW,  How Much will this show pay ?

----------


## crashdive123

Well, he didn't respond to my request and he kept on coming.  Guess he learned a bit about survival today.

----------


## maker_of_fire

YOU should take basic tools,knife,axe,fire starter,reasonable gun,rice beans or taters and stay for one week a peace of 12x12 plastic might come in handy if you dont need these things dont use them.  Be honest with yourself allways

----------


## maker_of_fire

I,m sure you could think of a small list of things that mite come in handy if you had to have them We  all might learn from this If you dont need them dont use them I trust you guys Be careful take all precautions

----------


## Sarge47

This is a pretty old thread with quite a story behind it!  The two guys didn't do very well & had to quit half way through; they came home wet, cold & hungry.  We have it up as a warning for all the Numptys who want to be a "real man" by going out in the wilderness with nothing more than a knife & the clothes on their backs.  Stupid is as stupid does.   :Cool2:

----------


## rwc1969

I bet they learned a thing or two as well.

----------


## ATough

this threads still going? wow haha

----------


## Sarge47

> this threads still going? wow haha


So how you been?  Long time no see.  Did you Move?  I was wondering what had happened to you.   :Cool2:

----------


## ATough

ive been good, just busy with work and promotions, but i did get to spend the last week hiking part of the AT in NC.

----------


## Sarge47

Welcome back!  Didn't you used to live over on the East Coast?   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I was gonna let it go 'cause it's too easy and all....but what the heck? 

Did they move Florida?!

----------


## ATough

thanks sarge. hahaha and rick i'm pretty sure even after all the hurricanes we are still on the east coast.

----------


## crashdive123

Whew!  Had me worried for a second.

----------


## Justin Case

> look up www.aloneinthewilderness.com  then read the book and but the video. it is the most inspiring story i have evr seen.


Thanks for the link,,,,   Interesting guy !

Here is the Documentary,,  (It says full movie)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss

----------


## Basic Human

Adrian you don't have to have or make tools to survive, but you must have knowledge. Not knowing which plant to eat may poison or kill you. Plants can trick you, you may accidentally eat a poisoned plant that looks like a non-poisoned. Ever thought of anti-venom? The rule be prepared is applied on both animals and humans. I know only one anti-venom INFORMATION REMOVED BECAUSE IT IS INCORRECT.

----------


## Rick

That's not only completely wrong but dangerous to be posting that kind of information. Someone may believe you and try it. Since your posts have been so off the wall and so wrong you need to start posting supporting documentation. Maybe if you actually do a search to support yourself you might learn something. 

I've edited your post because it is totally wrong.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Phew!! BH You are gonna' Get someone killed!! Please stop with the Nonsense!! Right now the biggest poison around here is your false notions of how to survive.

----------


## Sarge47

Not to mention that you're posting to someone who hasn't been around for several years.  Both of them failed on their mission because they wouldn't listen to others.  Also, like Rick said, you need to do some research and post that, or links to it.   :Cool2:

----------


## Where'sWalden?

You all seem very well versed in self-subsisting survival. I'm not asking about anything as extreme as two people walking into Northern Canada with nothing but a camera, clothes and a knife. I am a 19 year old female. I ask that you do not hold my gender against me. I understand my age may be of concern, but I don't feel as if me gender will hinder me at all. I'm curious about spending a month, perhaps two during the summer in the Appalachian Mountains alone. I would be in a cabin, but would like to be as self-subsisting as possible. Do you have any general recommendations of items that may not come to mind immediately that would be helpful?

----------


## Rick

Yes, several. First, why not stop by our Introductions section and tell us a bit about yourself. What kind of outdoor experience do you have? Can you identify wild edibles? Having you done any camping? Extended camping? The more we know about your background the more we can help answer your questions. What I would tell someone with no experience is vastly different than what I would tell someone that has spent multiple weeks camping in the wild. 

Neither your age nor your gender make a difference other than some precautions that any woman would want to take when she is alone in the woods.

You might also want to review this thread. While it doesn't specifically apply to you it will give you some general ideas what we are looking for in terms of experience. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ve-in-the-Wild

----------


## 1stimestar

> UM if he can afford to pay people for a TV show why cant he afford a real email address, Gmail is kinda like a hotmail addy , ya know what I mean.


Not that this is the case to which you are referring, but some internet providers do not have servers, so provide no email.  Up here in Alaska, some of us are just lucky to get the "internet waves over an antenna".  So if we want email we have to use something such as gmail.

----------


## Alaska Grandma

Quote Originally Posted by welderguy  View Post
UM if he can afford to pay people for a TV show why cant he afford a real email address, Gmail is kinda like a hotmail addy , ya know what I mean.




> Not that this is the case to which you are referring, but some internet providers do not have servers, so provide no email.  Up here in Alaska, some of us are just lucky to get the "internet waves over an antenna".  So if we want email we have to use something such as gmail.



Plenty of documented cases of people going out into the wilderness in Alaska unprepared thinking they were just going out into the woods and subsist and live off the land...and died! Even in the summer! You have to do your research and be prepared! Also, a lot of folks just can't wrap themselves around the isolation, even for just a week can really mess with your head if you aren't ready for it. 

And Gmail? What 1stimestar said... Gmail is far superior to hotmail or yahoo, no comparison at all. I have a server email but I prefer Gmail email to anything else I've tried so far...No spam what-so-ever, and I can access my email from any computer.

Grandma Lori

----------

